# [Sponsored] MiniMe - World's Smallest Watercooled PC - COMPLETE 22/03/2010



## oliverw92

Post Log

#1 - 30/6/09 - First SketchUp Drawings
#2 - 1/7/09 - V2 Drawn Up
#3 - 2/7/09 - V3 Drawn Up - Now everything completley inside the case!
#4 - 31/7/09 - First price list made in excel
#5 - 20/8/09 - Sponsorship stuff arrives from eBuyer!
#6 - 30/08/09 - Final sketchup complete!
#7 - 1/09/09 - First PCB design for PWM fan controller
#8 - 9/09/09 - More sponsorship arrives! Toys arrive. Acrylic cubes/sheet tests. First CAD drawings complete. Second PCB design complete.
#9 - 21/09/09 - More stuff arrives, more cad drawings, more pcb designs, and a waterblock!
#10 - 7/10/09 - Acrylic laser cutting done! Laser etching done! Hard drive bay tested. Custom waterblock arrives along with other stuff
#11 - 8/10/09 - Watercooling sponsorship arrives! Mounted waterblocks on motherboard. Test fitted plastic + rad + fan + fan grills etc.
#12 - 10/10/09 - First circuit boards fabricated and soldered up! Acrylic capillary bonded and test fitted with hard drives, entire drive bay assembled with CD drive.
#13 - 18/10/09 - Second PCB made (first one destroyed). It works! First aluminium panel cut and mounted with acrylic. Test fit with motherboard tray and motherboard, gpu etc.
#14 - 21/10/09 - Overclock.net logo, black oxide screws arrive, sleeving arrives from MDPC, sleeving and modding of the PSU galore!
#15 - 27/10/09 - Fittings arrive, test fit of everything, WatercoolingUK sponsors announced!
#16 - 3/11/09 - Video update of everything so far, Enermax announced as sponsors, updated price list!
#17 - 15/11/09 - Enermax stuff arrived, new acrylic cubes with LEDs in
#18 - 12/12/09 - Some acrylic done, new sponsor!
#19 - 15/12/09 - Shell complete! Epic photos using new photography lighting toy
#20 - 22/01/10 - Leaks, successes, epic photos, crazy lighting - the best update so far!
#21 - 13/03/2010 - No i'm not dead!
#22 - 20/03/2010 - The beginning of the end!
#23 - 22/03/2010 - Project Complete!


----------



## oliverw92

Update #1 - 31/06/09

Did a sketchup of the case. This was my first time using sketchup. Quite a few of the components I got off the database of models but i made several. The whole thing is precisely to scale (to the millimeter) so i can take measurements etc off it.










Front










Back










Front










Side










Empty Case










WC'ing loop










Components










Hope this gives you a good idea of what it is going to look like!


----------



## Thedark1337

nice, subbed


----------



## Hammerdin

Very cool! cant wait to see this.


----------



## CattleRustler

this outta be cool, just one question, how do you know its the world's smallect wc pc?


----------



## M1 Abrams

Now thats a killer rig!!


----------



## oliverw92

I don't for sure, but I have spent 2 weeks searching for one, and i can't even find anyone trying to make a mini watercooled pc


----------



## Thedark1337

M itx = smallest computer you can build


----------



## Havegooda

Some tight bends in that loop. Good luck dude









~Gooda~


----------



## CattleRustler

either way this looks like fun I will def be watching


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Some tight bends in that loop. Good luck dude









~Gooda~


Yeh i may need some 90 degree fittings to get it round near the pump.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## TikiMan098

looks cool. i used 3/8" masterkleer in a watercooled microatx build of mine, it can handle crazy bends, so you should be okay in that regard. Also swiftech made a cpu block with a pump integrated into it. Its a variant of the apogee i believe. You might be interested.

Also since you are only doing a cpu in the loop, an 80mm radiator would probably be sufficient and take up less space.

But just imo i think you should try to mount the radiator internally. Esp if you are going to custom fab the case - It could go on the roof of this case for instance. Idk but im against radiators sitting in the breeze. just my


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Very cool, but how do you get a sponser...lol


----------



## rpm666

Looks like a fun build, I've been wanting to do something like this for my HTPC for a long time.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HardwaterH4ck3r* 
Very cool, but how do you get a sponser...lol

Secret









Nah, you just have to ask. I've asked maybe 10 watercooling companies. At least half of them didn't reply









Thanks for the info guys, and i didn't know you could get 80mm rads :O i will look into it.

Does anyone know what the swiftech pump+block is called?


----------



## Weedvender

Have you locked at this guy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...i%20mini%20itx


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weedvender* 
Have you locked at this guy? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...i%20mini%20itx

What about it?

It's bigger than the one i am making.


----------



## Nostrano

If you are building a case 20x20x20 then that is no where near the smallest mITX case... check out duniek's work for the smallest mITX case


----------



## oliverw92

I never said it was the smallest mITX case. Please read. I said it will be the smallest watercooled case. And it is also 20x20x17.


----------



## azzybish

looks cool, will keep checking to see how it goes.


----------



## oliverw92

thanks nublet









Does anyone know what Max Ben Radius Percentage means? For feser tubing it is 420%. I don't get what it means though o.0

And also does anyone know if the swiftech rad+res combo can be mounted horizontally? I'm assuming it can't right?


----------



## TikiMan098

its called the swiftech apogee drive series block/pump, here is a review i found review

and as for the radiator/res, you can mount it any which way, just if you are going to use the built in res to fill your loop, you would want it with the fill port facing upwards and preferably at the highest point in your loop (you can just move it or your case around, and i would recommend filling the loop outside of the case but after you have measured and connected all the tubing/blocks, etc)


----------



## oliverw92

Oh so with the res built into the radiator do you have to try and get it as full as possible? What if there is a small gap of air at the top when it is vertical? Will that not like go into the loop and get pumped around? Or does it not matter?


----------



## CattleRustler

I think the max bend radius % is the tightest radius you can bend the tube based on the tubes diameter before it will kink

so if the tube is 3/8 then its 3/8 * 4.2
so roughly no tighter than 1.5 inches on the bends

or I could be completely wrong


----------



## oliverw92

Ah that makes sense, thanks CR.

This is what it would look like with the rad inside. I could do it like that, or make the box 3cm taller and have the fan inside too. I'm a bit worried about getting my tubing in at those angle though. Hmm....


----------



## nafljhy

for those angles, 45 degree fittings will help you alot. or 1x 90 degree fitting on either the rad or cpu block.


----------



## TikiMan098

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


for those angles, 45 degree fittings will help you alot. or 1x 90 degree fitting on either the rad or cpu block.










yeah, agreed. a few 45deg fittings should do it, depends if you go for the pump/block combo or not how many to get. Just be aware that they do exist if you need to get some - but also be warned, fancy compression ones are kinda expensive imo.

as for the radiator with the res and what not, you should be okay filling it outside the case then flipping it, since any small amount of air inside should remain in a bubble up against the top of the radiator. I would personally go for a radiator without a built in res, and either the swiftech micro res or a fillport res.

In summary, you should be okay with the tiny bubble in the res, but those swiftechs with the built in res i find to be a bit bulky.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the info. Problem with the micro is it has to be mounted vertically doesn't it? And it also takes up more room than i want.

Anyone got any opinions on whether to make the case bigger or have the fan mounted on top? (With the second design)


----------



## Steve096

Looks interesting! Subbed


----------



## SystemTech

The second design i say is far better than the first, Res inside+++. I would make the case that tiny bit bigger to fit the fan in, it just looks much better/professional. The other components will then also get some airflow from your rad. I would just have a fill port and not a res for a case of that size. um where's you HDD? Watching eagerly for progress.


----------



## oliverw92

HDD is underneath the slimline dvd drive. it's a 2.5"

Good news! I can get the Apogee Drive Combo from my sponsors!
















For a fillport, all i need is a T junction in part of the loop with a valve on the part that stems off and a fillport on the end right?


----------



## wastedtime

Congrats on the sponsor. I will be watching this for sure


----------



## TikiMan098

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


For a fillport, all i need is a T junction in part of the loop with a valve on the part that stems off and a fillport on the end right?


You just need a T junction, preferably as close to the pump's intake as you can - it just makes bleeding easier- but you can put it wherever space will allow. And you dont really need a valve if you are using a fillport; just hook up the free barb of the t junction to the fillport (which ideally would be located higher than the other components of the loop).

Regarding the valve, you can have a valve connected to a second t junction, with a good length of spare tubing on it just sorta coiled in the bottom of the case. That makes draining the system a helluva lot simpler/easier. Otherwise you would have to drain from the fillport, which would involve flipping your case upside down. In your situation it might not be that cumbersome, since its so small, but ive had to do it with a server tower before...not fun.


----------



## oliverw92

what if i can't get the fillport higher? The radiator might be higher than the fillport you see. And yeh putting it on its front doesnt really matter if its 20cm cubed









Does it matter which section of the T junction i take it off? could i say, use the L part as part of the main loop and have one end of the inline coming off to the fillport? Or would this mess up my pressure?


----------



## oliverw92

Update!

Redesigned again. Managed to get the whole thing down to 20cm x 20cm x18cm - that is including radiator and, well, everything!























































Getting the Apogee Drive will mean i can make the bottom compartment smaller and ALSO means i can have 2 2.5" drives! So potentially 1tb of storage at this point in time (maybe more if larger 2.5" drives are made). Anybody got any advice on those tight bends there? Does it matter how i have T joint being used (L joint in the main loop)


----------



## TikiMan098

Having the fillport on the side is fine, it should be easy enough to fill it and drain it since its so small. As for the t junction, it does not matter which way its connected. So i would actually recommend to use the 90 degree bend it can give you coming off that straight barb on the radiator. Depending on clearance issues with that ...white box... on your mobo, you may need to chop down one of the barbs on the t junction to get everything to fit, but that should be pretty simple if its a typical nylon/plastic, multibarbed fitting.

On the barb closest to the pump/block, I would say get a 45deg barb that can swivel.

3/8" tubing is pretty forgiving regarding bends, so you should be just fine how it is setup. but I would recommend getting some sort of tubing clamps (I usually go for the plastic ones with the teeth), esp if you plan on moving this thing around alot. looks great, and that is the most ridiculously simple/small loop Ive ever seen


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I don't for sure, but I have spent 2 weeks searching for one, and i can't even find anyone trying to make a mini watercooled pc


I'd say that generally a computer that small doesn't generate enough heat to require water cooling. However, here at OCN we don't require a good reason to watercool. You're going to OC the heck out of everything in it right?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TikiMan098* 
Having the fillport on the side is fine, it should be easy enough to fill it and drain it since its so small. As for the t junction, it does not matter which way its connected. So i would actually recommend to use the 90 degree bend it can give you coming off that straight barb on the radiator. Depending on clearance issues with that ...white box... on your mobo, you may need to chop down one of the barbs on the t junction to get everything to fit, but that should be pretty simple if its a typical nylon/plastic, multibarbed fitting.

On the barb closest to the pump/block, I would say get a 45deg barb that can swivel.

3/8" tubing is pretty forgiving regarding bends, so you should be just fine how it is setup. but I would recommend getting some sort of tubing clamps (I usually go for the plastic ones with the teeth), esp if you plan on moving this thing around alot. looks great, and that is the most ridiculously simple/small loop Ive ever seen









Thanks for the great advice!

Yeh i was planning to get some of those clips.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon*
I'd say that generally a computer that small doesn't generate enough heat to require water cooling. However, here at OCN we don't require a good reason to watercool. You're going to OC the heck out of everything in it right?

Well i think it could. I can put a quad cpu on there if i wanted to, its socket 775 so the only thing that would stop me is if the psu wasn't powerufl enough. at the moment it will be an E5200 but i may upgrade it to something like a E7400.

Oh and +rep for all who helped me


----------



## eclipseaudio4

very cool !







sub'd


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Oh and +rep for all who helped me


Oh cool. Thanks.

The tubing setup is insane. i love it.

Quote:



On the barb closest to the pump/block, I would say get a 45deg barb that can swivel.


I agree completely. it'll simplify your life big time. I am using compression barbs instead of clamps, they look better and you'll never get the tubing out. they really are good.

These are mine and i highly recommend them:
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/prod...oducts_id=1065

That is a super tight fit to get everything in. i am impressed. great job. it really is a very cool project.


----------



## coffeejunky

You know you should have posted a link to this in your bloo box thread. I nearly missed it









Looks awesome


----------



## oliverw92

THanks coffeejunky, will do that now.

I don't think i can change the barbs on the apogee drives.










I could put a 45 degree compression on the rad though couldn't I?


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
THanks coffeejunky, will do that now.

I don't think i can change the barbs on the apogee drives.










I could put a 45 degree compression on the rad though couldn't I?

i believe so


----------



## TikiMan098

ya, correct. I believe the apogee drives have barbs built into them. But you can put whatever you want on the radiator. I would go for one straight, stubby barb for the tline connection and a 45 deg swivel for the other. Just be sure to check your thread size/type. It should say in the radiator description wherever you are getting it from.


----------



## Drizzt5

Any progress on this? I always wanted to do something similar.


----------



## oliverw92

No i've been on a uni course in supercomputing. See my sig for a link to info on it







There won't be many updates for a few weeks. I am going away for a week on Sunday. My jazz band is playing at the Montreux Jazz festival so we have 2 gigs there. I will then be off on holiday for 4 weeks but i will be doing some CAD work then so there will be some updates. I'm still waiting for some replies from sponsors.


----------



## Drizzt5

Well good luck. And I used to play some jazz








+ 1 respect


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141095

Does anyone know if that will work connecting a sata drive to an esata port? It will won't it? I've got a problem: the zotac board only has 2 sata ports and no IDE port. I need 3 ports







It has an esata though, so i could just run the cable through a small hole in the case/make a passthrough plate.


----------



## TikiMan098

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141095

Does anyone know if that will work connecting a sata drive to an esata port? It will won't it? I've got a problem: the zotac board only has 2 sata ports and no IDE port. I need 3 ports







It has an esata though, so i could just run the cable through a small hole in the case/make a passthrough plate.


It should, but what exactly are you trying to do here?


----------



## oliverw92

Cable from inside the case from one of the hdd's to the esata port on the back of the mobo


----------



## HaXXoR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141095

Does anyone know if that will work connecting a sata drive to an esata port? It will won't it? I've got a problem: the zotac board only has 2 sata ports and no IDE port. I need 3 ports







It has an esata though, so i could just run the cable through a small hole in the case/make a passthrough plate.

Should Work Without Any Issues
BTW, Subbed


----------



## TikiMan098

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Cable from inside the case from one of the hdd's to the esata port on the back of the mobo


Ok, yeah what you want to do will work, but IMO your system could look alot cleaner if you got a pci expansion card like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16816132012

either way is good tho

oh and if you arent afraid of soldering you could always entirley remove the motherboard's esata plug and solder in a sata connection of your own.


----------



## Syrillian

"Custom"
"Scratch built"
"Acrylic"

I'm hooked.

*subscribes*


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141095

Does anyone know if that will work connecting a sata drive to an esata port? It will won't it? I've got a problem: the zotac board only has 2 sata ports and no IDE port. I need 3 ports







It has an esata though, so i could just run the cable through a small hole in the case/make a passthrough plate.











http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/thecus...ew-1652-2.html

Short Answer: Yes.

Longer Answer: The Tom's article referenced above is a bit misleading [The concluding comment, "... you cannot plug a SATA drive to an external eSATA port." refers to the mechanical differences in the connectors.]. It does correctly note the electrical differences in the signaling specifications. There is NO difference electrically between a "regular" SATA port and an "eSATA" port --> the difference is in the physical connectors and the degree of shielding in the cables (which is what you would be using externally to connect your drive), and in the tolerances that the port is designed to (but many ... if not most ... SATA 3.0 ports already meet those tolerances). In fact, I suspect the cables that come with the case to connect that front panel eSATA port most likely have a "standard" SATA connection on the other end  So not only CAN you connect it to a "standard" SATA connection ... but you most likely MUST do so [Motherboards that have eSATA on them have those on the ATX connector panel in the rear -- not internally; some come with eSATA header boards that install in an add-in slot and use regular SATA connections to plug into an onboard SATA port].

There WILL be a difference in the future ... there's a new eSATA connector coming in the future that includes power for the drive => but that's a different story ... and the connector will be sufficiently different that there's no chance of accidentally connecting it to an old style connection.

eSATA, standardized in 2004, provides a variant of SATA meant for external connectivity. It has revised electrical requirements in addition to incompatible cables and connectors:

* Minimum transmit potential increased: Range is 500-600 mV instead of 400-600 mV.
* Minimum receive potential decreased: Range is 240-600 mV instead of 325-600 mV.
* Identical protocol and logical signaling (link/transport-layer and above), allowing native SATA devices to be deployed in external enclosures with minimal modification
* Maximum cable length of 2 metres (6.6 ft) (USB and FireWire allow longer distances.)
* The external cable connector equates to a shielded version of the connector specified in SATA 1.0a with these basic differences:
o The external connector has no "L" shaped key, and the guide features are vertically offset and reduced in size. This prevents the use of unshielded internal cables in external applications and vice-versa.
o To prevent ESD damage, the design increased insertion depth from 5 mm to 6.6 mm and the contacts are mounted farther back in both the receptacle and plug.
o To provide EMI protection and meet FCC and CE emission requirements, the cable has an extra layer of shielding, and the connectors have metal contact-points.
o The connector shield has springs as retention features built in on both the top and bottom surfaces.
o The external connector and cable have a design-life of over five thousand insertions and removals, while the internal connector is only specified to withstand fifty.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys







Can always rely on you ppl to give me a straight answer









I can't use a pci slot because there is only one on the board and i need it for a graphics card/sound card.


----------



## oliverw92

hey guys, i'm back. nothing new has happened really, done a few calculations for the power supply and decided i can just get away with a 150W picoPSU. the jazz trip was AWESOME. Heres me playing bass at the montreux festival:


----------



## Harrier

Wow, nice







How many people were there watching?

Subbed too BTW


----------



## oliverw92

we started with about 80-100 and ended up with about 500 by the time we finished playing


----------



## oliverw92

Bad and good news, AC Ryan have decided not to sponsor me, however they have offered me 2 sheets of alu panel in whatever colour and thickness because it took them about 3 weeks to tell me they couldnt sponsor me. So thats a plus! Any input on what thickness? I'm thinking 1/1.5mm


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Any input on what thickness? I'm thinking 1/1.5mm

What will you be using it for? You can get by with 1mm for anything decorative, but if it will be weight bearing you will probably want 1.5/2mm. If you are going to be using it for larger spans, like a side panel, I would probably want the 1.5/2mm just because 1mm will a little on the flimsy side.


----------



## oliverw92

on the drawings, it will be the solid black surrounds on each face. Each side has its own metal frame. it will be slightly load bearing, it wil be taking the weight of the 120mm radiator


----------



## BlackOPSoc

WOW! looks like it's gonna be great, that's some nice sketch-up work right there!


----------



## shinji2k

ACRyan has 1mm and 2mm panels. I would be more inclined to use 2mm for the panels, especially the one supporting the rad. I've got some 0.05" alu which is like 1.25mm and I'm not sure I would use it for anything weight bearing, but it may work depending on the span.


----------



## loop0001

sub'd!
just wish i could figure out the psu... still have no idea where it's gonna be after all the pics and talkin..


----------



## shinji2k

I believe he is using a 150W PicoPSU. It uses an external power brick to supply that little pcb with 12V which it then converts it to the various voltages needed.


----------



## oliverw92

shinji2k is bang on! thats exactly what i'm doing









yeah i think i will go for the 2mm, +rep to you shinji!


----------



## CyberDruid

Fun stuff. I think your 3rd revision is much more interesting. Keeping the stuff inside the box makes it more of a challenge but a lot neater and more impressive.

Keep going


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
I believe he is using a 150W PicoPSU. It uses an external power brick to supply that little pcb with 12V which it then converts it to the various voltages needed.

whoa.... i have never seen anything like that in my life!! wow thats amazing..


----------



## SystemTech

+ rep for the idea alone, never mind actually doing it. Good work. 2mm should be ok for your size. i have stuck with 3mm for all my mods.


----------



## retrogamer1990

hmm, its a good little mini project








but i have to ask...whats the point? I know a lot of modding it 'becuase i can' or 'becuase it looks cool' but you arent gonna be using it for games becuase theres no graphics card, it wont OC well becuase of the widdly PSU. I guess the only use would be a media pc or a download slave? at which point the watercooling becomes just massively unneccesary







(which is the best kind of unneccesary)


----------



## tathar26

what program did you use to draw the 3d model
really want to know


----------



## oliverw92

@ tathar26: i used google sketchup pro 7

@ retrogamer1990: i might get a HD 4770 1gb single slot short card to put in it, in which case i can game on it







i plan to have it as an HTPC and an average gaming pc, one you could stick in your living room to game on with friends etc.

thanks for the comments guys







i think i will got with 2mm alu.

in the news recently, 1tb 2.5" hdd just released! so the capacity of this project has gone up to 2tb!


----------



## infested999

Nice! This will be really cool.

Maybe when you finish ityou could build more of them and sell them as complete PC's to people on this forum.


----------



## oliverw92

dno about that. the laser cutter and the cnc milling machine both belong to my school. i spose i could sell the cases as kits. it only works with a specific set of hardware though.


----------



## retrogamer1990

yeah definately get a gpu, just make sure your psu can handle it + overclocks


----------



## oliverw92

well i won't oc the gpu, and i doubt i will oc the cpu. i am thinking of getting a 4670 (not 4770) 1gb gddr3 version. one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-RAD...7300989&sr=8-7

i think the 150w psu will JUST manage that. if not, i may have to consider one of those 200w mini circuits.

i'm not sure if i would want to have a sound card instead of a gpu though. maybe i will make a quick change system so it is easy to swap. the zotac board is only 2.1.


----------



## oliverw92

well ive changed the design a bit, i'm going to mount the fillport on the top of the case, much easier for filling and emptying it and also makes tubing easier.


----------



## UkGouki

just read through this very interesting design concept +1 for that alone subbed and looking forward to futher progress updates after the summer


----------



## TheWolfe

If you're not going to OC anything, why WC then? I'd just get a tiny HSF.


----------



## oliverw92

if everyone said that, technology would never move on. im doing it because i can.

I think i have decided on my processor! Q8400S - 65w - 4mb l2 - 1333mhz - 2.66ghz. nice low power







keeps the whole thing at 150W.

Thanks UKGouki


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWolfe* 
If you're not going to OC anything, why WC then? I'd just get a tiny HSF.

1. water is lower maintenance. 2. It can be quieter 3. You dont have to direct airflow as much.(which can be a PITA in a tiny case) 4. It cool








Plus he is trying to help boost the economy.


----------



## oliverw92

Do you guys think i need that 80mm fan on the front? would the 120mm on the rad give enough airflow?

Thanks for that eclipseaudio4


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I would try to stealth in a 120 if possible to keep the noise down. but I would recommend a fan unless you have the NB/SB underwater as well.


----------



## oliverw92

Update #4 - 31/7/09

I've changed the processor to an E8400. Cheaper and offers the same, if not better performance. I've now done a complete price list for everything i will need. Just realised i am missing electrical wire off the list. Oh well


----------



## woodpigeon4

That's going to be so nice, sub'd


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks woodpigeon









Ok guys i need your opinions on tubing! I'm liking the idea of clear tubing with purple coolant and clear/uv blue anti-kink coils. i'm thinking about doing a purple lighting scheme for this project. If you have looked closely at my price list, you see i'm getting some high power purple LEDs. Do you think this combo will work for the tubing?

I am getting these coils:










^^ THat is clear coils with feser 1 red coolant and xspc clear/uv blue coils. I'm thinking that scheme would look good with purple LEDs and UV cathodes.


----------



## CyberDruid

Love the spread sheet. If only...but then I would be too organized









[Borat]Coils are verrrry nice. Wormgear hoseclamps...not so much.[/Borat]


----------



## oliverw92

yeh im not using wormgears. getting black plastic clip ones instead.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

looks cool, I like it!!


----------



## Blitz6804

Is there any PicoPSU larger than 150 W? Have you considered looking into SSD hard drives, or are they cost prohibitive?


----------



## oliverw92

unless i can get a sponsor for an ssd, its a no go. and there aren't any larger than 150W in that form. there are 200w ones that are kind of like a brick but i don't have room really.


----------



## SharkFin

Can you not get a 200w external power brick?

That would seem the best option for you.


----------



## oliverw92

the point is you have to have an internal part that distributes the different power rails. sure u can use a power brick but that only gets it down to 12v, it doesn't split it up.

distributor i am using: http://linitx.com/viewproduct.php?prodid=12383

200w i could use: http://www.anitec.ca/product/4629/vi...ia_motherboard

i cant find that in the uk though and i also dont have room for it really. it also doesn't have a 4 pin mobo connector, and it would be tough making one.


----------



## Blitz6804

They sell Molex to 4-pin converters. I do not know where to get in the UK, but in the US there are a few places on the cheap. Wouldn't you like to bill it not only as the smallest watercooled mITX, but also the most powerful?


----------



## oliverw92

well it depends what you mean by powerful. i would say an E8400, 4gig ram and a HD 4670 1gb is powerful, not a 200w psu. i see where you are coming from though.


----------



## Blitz6804

I seem to recall you saying a quad core would be possible with a more powerful PSU, as would a graphics card with slightly more oomph.


----------



## oliverw92

this is the most powerful gpu i can put in it that is single slot. i don't have room for a double slot card and also the card needs to be really short. i could put a quad core on it, but they are so much more money. i also really can't find a 200w pico psu in the uk. and shipping from the us would be DAM expensive. i do have 2 ideas, however.

1) Get a small second psu, get a more powerful external brick and hook both PSUs up to 1 brick. use the 150w for the mobo and say the ccfl's and use the smaller one for the hdds and cd drive.

2) Get a more powerful brick and take leads off of the brick itself, rather than the picoPSU. I could then run all the ccfls, pump and fans off the 12v line. basically, anything that only needs 12v molex and not the 5v.

Either of these methods should work. I could potentially put on a non-energy saving quad core, which would save some money.

About the graphics card, my only option for getting a more powerful card would be if i could somehow get a single slot aftermarket cooler for the card. i don't think the wc loop would be effective with a single 120 rad if i hooked up the gpu too, so that rules out that option.

Does anyone know of any short cards (same length as the 4670) that are more powerful? There may be some people on here who could make me a custom heatsink if i asked nicely.


----------



## Blitz6804

Well, with the quad core, you can always throttle it back when not needed. I do not know about the Intel side of the story, but I know with an AMD CPU, you could use K10Stat to dial it back while overclocked. If you ran it stock, you could just use the factory C'n'Q or Intel's EIST.


----------



## oliverw92

TDP of a quad: 95w
TDP of a low-power quad: 65w
TDP of a dual core: 65w

See i could get a Q8400S (low power) but i've been investigating and really it is the same as the E8400 in all cases except when more than 2 cores are needed. It just costs like Â£70 more. I could get a Q9650S, except it costs like Â£230 O). If i can get sponsorship of a Q9***, then i will DEFINATELY look at doing one of the 2 options i outlined above. But i can't warrant the extra cost without sponsorship. The problem is if i get a 95w CPU, it means spending another Â£30 on a second PSU and another Â£30 getting a more powerful brick.


----------



## DesertRat

On your power woes:
Have you thought about using an Xbox 360 MS branded power brick? They output 200W+*(edit: the 16.5A Xenon and Zephyr use ~203W power bricks)* on the older models IIRC. It has a 5v line on it, but it's really low power. You could probably hook a resistor to it @ the plug inside your MiniMe and there should be enough airflow to keep it cool since the 5v rail is pretty low power as I previously mentioned.

As far as your DC-DC converters...
Have you looked @ the M4-ATX? Or is that too large?

I remember a discussion about GPUs awhile ago. ECS has a low-power variant 9800GT that's almost 1 slot and is pretty short too. Dunno if you can get that in the UK tho.

edit:*
UK DC-DC PSUs: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/200W-DC-DC-12v...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/200W-DC-DC-12v...QQcmdZViewItem

UK AC-DC brick:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Xbox-360-PSU-P...QQcmdZViewItem

UK GPU:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...56&subcat=1009*


----------



## oliverw92

I think that 9800 is too long. also i would imagine the 4670 with 1gb gddr3 might outperform that. thanks though!

and wow i hadn't though of an xbox brick! does it have a 12v line though? and why would i need a resistor?

thanks for the M4-ATX idea! I havn't seen that! Only problem is, its about Â£90!

I just found this: http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/431 much more affordable, still need a 200w brick for it though, which i can't seem to find yet!

Thanks DesertRat, +rep to you!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think that 9800 is too long. also i would imagine the 4670 with 1gb gddr3 might outperform that. thanks though!

and wow i hadn't though of an xbox brick! does it have a 12v line though? and why would i need a resistor?

thanks for the M4-ATX idea! I havn't seen that! Only problem is, its about Â£90!

I just found this: http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/431 much more affordable, still need a 200w brick for it though, which i can't seem to find yet!

Thanks DesertRat, +rep to you!


The 9800's core is a fair bit more powerful. Memory capacity < Core power generally. 4670's about on par w/ the 3870, and the 3870 was about on par w/ a 9600GT, which is beaten by a 9800GT.

4670 ~/< 3870 ~/< 9600GT < 9800GT.

The vast majority of the output from the brick is 12VDC.
The reason you'd need the resistor would be to put a little load on the +5v rail on the brick. AC-DC power supplies need a little load on every rail IIRC. It'll probably work fine w/o putting a load on the +5v, but it might not last really long.


----------



## oliverw92

hmmmmm i will have to see if the 9800 will fit. It can't be longer than 19cm. Do you know the length of that card?

Thanks for the info on the brick. I will contact Syr and see what he says, he is an electronics guru!


----------



## Blitz6804

Many games prefer nVidia anyway, so you might be better served with the 9800. The only disadvantage is that nVidia's true view (or whatever its called) cannot hold a candle to ATi's AVIVO. If you are using this as an HTPC/server primarily, go ATi. If you are using this as a gamer primarily, go nVidia.


----------



## Ice Dingo

The 9800 I have is longer than the width of my board which is 30.5 cm x 19.3 cm. So that means it's longer than 19 cm. I'm not sure if all brands are the same size or not though so you might be able to get one that's shorter.

Here's a pic of board and card.
And size from ASUS site:
Form Factor ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 7.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 19.3 cm )


----------



## Blitz6804

Based solely on its picture on Newegg, I would estimate the length of the card to be 205mm. The reasoning is: DVI ports are 24mm wide. On the picture, the DVI ports are 64px tall. The card is 525px wide. (525px * 25mm) / 64px = 205mm. For confirmation, the distance between the middle of the two set screws is 33mm and 84px on that diagram. (525mm * 33px)/84mm = 196 mm. Either way, we are over the required 190mm.


----------



## oliverw92

yeh i just spent ages searching for dimensions and found its 25cm long







so 4670 it is im afraid.


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah, doing more research seems to put most cards at 20 cm. I suppose it is not possible to slightly modify the case design to permit another centimeter?


----------



## oliverw92

not really, see most cards need auxilary power too, which is then going to put too much strain on the psu, even though i have found a 200w one. and even if i take some power direct from the power brick outside the case, that brick is only rated at 200w. i would rather have an excellent cpu and an above average gpu rather than an average cpu and an above average gpu


----------



## coffeejunky

The 4670 is more than enough for a media PC anyway, it uses hardly any power and performs well per watt.


----------



## Blitz6804

Ah yes, I completely forgot about the aux connector. How does a 9400 GT and a 9500 GT stack compared to an HD 4670? I have seen some people advocating these cards in my travels.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Ah yes, I completely forgot about the aux connector. How does a 9400 GT stack compared to an HD 4670? I have seen some people advocating the 9400 GT in my travels.

4670 is a fair bit better depending on the game.


----------



## oliverw92

4670 is better


----------



## oliverw92

For anyone who is wondering what i am doing for a bit, MINI MOD!

HDD Speakers: http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...rs-stereo.html


----------



## oliverw92

Triple Post...

*I am thrilled to announce that Ebuyer have agreed to sponsor me!*










Here is a link: http://www.ebuyer.com

They will be sponsoring me with a motherboard, processor and graphics card!

They have also agreed to sponsor with me with a *Q9550* instead of what i was previously planning, an E8400! So this project really will be dam powerful! I may need to underclock the cpu a little, but now i have the 200w psu it should be fine.

The mobo won't be in stock until september, so not much will happen until then. I will continue to do some CAD designing though.

Thanks to my contact, Charlie, at Ebuyer for putting up with me. She is great


----------



## coffeejunky

Ooh...nice. ebuyer are a nice catch, they must have been impressed


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh i am dam pleased to have them on board.

Just to let people know, this is not going to be OCN exclusive. Will be putting it on bit-tech and it is already on aqua tuning forums. Anybody know of anywhere else i could run a log?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


yeh i am dam pleased to have them on board.

Just to let people know, this is not going to be ocn exclusive. Will be putting it on bit-tech and it is already on aqua tuning forums. Anybody know of anywhere else i could run a log?


ygpm.


----------



## stingerjg

looks like a fun idea
sub'd


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Congrats on the sponsor. If I lived in the UK, I'd go buy something from them right now!

Alas, I do not.

Awesome build. I've been subscribed to this one for a bit, glad to see some updates.


----------



## duniek

4 pages and no pics ??

I want pics


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Pics or it didn't happen







really tho hows it coming along?


----------



## oliverw92

Haha guys, pics you shall have!

Update #5 - 20/8/09










A box arrives! I wasn't even expecting it...










Ebuyer sponsorship arrives


















This motherboard is ridiculously small... i couldn't believe it when i first saw it










PCI-E x16 slot










Wireless module for it. Plugs into a USB header










GPU test fit










Fits the board perfectly!










My friend










So glad i chose this card, the blue is perfect for my colour scheme.










I never thought i would get to hold one of these...

So yeah not much of an update. But progress! I can now confirm all the measurements for the motherboard. I didn't expect to have the mobo so soon because eBuyer were out of stock. Somehow they managed to get me one though!

I would like to thank eBuyer again for their generous contribution, and especially thank my contact there, Charlie. She has been brilliant!










They really are the best computer e-tailer in the UK.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Haha guys, pics you shall have!

They really are the best computer e-tailer in the UK.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looks like a little baby MB. ahhh so cute. Very cool tho! I think you could put two of those on top of my MB side by side and not overlap.


----------



## nightshout230

i like your friend, looks like good company
on topic: mini, it looks so much cooler!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 









I would appreciate it if you didn't quote pictures. Would you mind editing it?

And what is the pictures supposed to mean?

Thanks for the comments guys. I don't think i will get any CAD work done today. Working on my personal statement for Uni.


----------



## duniek

zotac 9300 waterblock


----------



## oliverw92

NO WAY! You make those?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I would appreciate it if you didn't quote pictures. Would you mind editing it?

*And what is the picture supposed to mean?
*

Thanks for the comments guys. I don't think i will get any CAD work done today. Working on my personal statement for Uni.













Means it looks REALLY good. jizz in my pants good.


----------



## oliverw92

Ahhhh







Lol thanks i get it now!


----------



## mtbhrd

The wireless module looks like a detonator for a bomb.. haha


----------



## oliverw92

Haha i thought that when i opened it! Nifty design though, very pleased how they designed it.


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Something I'm perplexed about, is why you chose not to go with a low profile video card for this project. They're tough to find, but low profile cards exist as powerful as the 9800gt.

+Rep for the concept though


----------



## oliverw92

If you read back a bit, you will see we had a debate about this. all the low profile cards are long and need auxiliary power. None of them are short enough. I also do not gain much height loss from it, since i still need to fit the rad in and give a decent way of routing the tubes, water isn't wireless


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Hmm, that's a good point. Still, this is an awesome idea and can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #6 - 30/08/09*

Some guys on Bit-Tech discovered that my PSU would definately not be enough. Someone then showed me a 1u Seasonic PSU so i have managed to fit that in!

The final sketchup model is finished! I spent ages on this. It is EXACTLY how it will be, everything is perfectly to scale. By doing it like this i have actually solved loads of problems i would have come across later when i had got items laser cut etc.










Front










Right side










Top with 120mm rad and fillport










Without the outer shell and cubes










Back view without shell










Back










Left hand side with GPU. Will actually be nVidia but never mind...










Profile shot of the right hand side.










The loop! Yes i am now cooling the 9300 chipset. One of the problems i discovered by doing the accurate sketchup is that the apogee drive would hit the heatsink on the chipset. So duniek at OCN is making be a custom block that looks very similar to the one above (i.e. barb positioning is the same). Yes there is some VERY tight tubing to be done. But hey! I'm up for a challenge!










The back of the loop. 45 degree fittings will save this project! Most of the models in the sketchup are downloaded, however i made the apogee drive and several other parts. It is precisely to scale from the swiftech site. Very pleased with it!










Bottom compartment. The cd drive rests on an acrylic plate that is glued to the HDD bay. There is a 60mm fan at the back blowing across the hdds. This will be mounted to the base using a bracket, rather than mounted to the grill.










HDD Bay










Empty shell. The whole thign is held together with 10mm acrylic cubes. There will be purple LEDs mounted in them which will shine out of the corners displayed by the rounded corners of the aluminium frame.










Moneyshot

So what do you think guys? I managed to get the 250W psu in, which i am very pleased about. I need to order things like the PSU, switch, CD drive and hdd before i can start milling out the aluminium.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Man this is gonna be epic... Subb'd


----------



## SharkFin

Wow, this will be epic.

Though I'm not sure that tubing will work xD

Maybe try hard tubing it with copper pipe or similar? That will offer much better bends and be more controllable.

Can also help add support for the rad I suppose.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

I was actually in the midst of building this EXACT same project not too long ago, but changed my mind due to the fact that i will need a higher fsb than this board can muster







from my research on that Zotac board, if you wanna overclock it and get it past 380fsb you really need to keep the northbridge (MCP) cool and make sure to disable the onboard graphics in the BIOS. I was going to add a chipset block to my loop and see how far you can push it







Here is another forum that has extensive knowledge about this board:
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....384187&page=56
I am actually building a WC loop just for this purpose right now, and when i get my zotac back from RMA (Bricked it with the whole bad bios scandal







sad) I will post my OC results. GOOD LUCK WITH THIS BUILD!! can't wait to see the results


----------



## oliverw92

JaCkHoLe am i right in saying i have put the block on the northbridge? Or have i put the block on the 9300 chip? Or have they been combined under that single heatsink?

Sharkfin hard tubing is out of the question. I think i can get the tubing round that. I'll use zip ties to keep the tube from kinking as much as possible. I will most likely buy a few 90 degree barbs to put in where necessary. The rad will be supported enough by the lid, it will not need anymore support.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

well ****







thats what i get for not looking closer at the renders LOL yes i see now that you are indeed cooling the NB. My mistake. Still really stoked to see this thing finished


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks







It won't be completed for quiet a while. Got to balance it against school work. Money is also an issue. My watercooling sponsor hasn't replied to my emails in 2 months


----------



## cs_maan

Subbed, I really want to see this completed







.

Good luck!


----------



## pewpewlazer

Subscribed. What program did you do the 3D renders in? They look top notch! Should be a super exciting project to watch.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
Subscribed. What program did you do the 3D renders in? They look top notch! Should be a super exciting project to watch.

Looks like Google SketchUp, its free!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh done in sketchup. I used the pro edition, theres lots of features in the pro edition that aren't in the free one.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeh... bout that...









Yous a naughty person


----------



## DesertRat

SOO MUCH blood WIN!
/heavy


----------



## SLeeZeY

Good choice with Ebuyer, they're top stuff. I got my new mobo to the frontdoor 8 hours after I ordered it even though I choose 5 day free delivery lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Guys stop advocating piracy. Its not clever. If I see this again you will be infracted.*


----------



## oliverw92

Oops sorry









Thanks for the comments guys. I got a reply from my watercooling sponsor! :whee: :whee: . My contact was in the US and has been for ages. I didn't realise so was sending him loads of emails, when he wasn't there. I sent their customer support system a message yesterday and finally got a reply







He hadn't actually told the other people in the company about the sponsorship though, so they just have to verify it and all will be ok







If anyone wants to see what the tubing + coolant + coils i have chosen looks like, here is a pic of the exact same thing i am using:


----------



## Blitz6804

It sucks that they dropped the ball, but win that they found it. I cant wait!


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #7*

So i have been talking to radodrill about fan controllers. He showed me what he did for his Rad GT. So i have designed my own fan controller. It will only be 2 channel, unlike his insane 8 channel one. His was done on a soldering board (one with loads of pre drilled holes). I'm lucky enough to have access to PCB printing facilities at school so i will be making the PCB myself


















PCB design (to scale). On the right of the big electrolytic capacitors you can see 3 pads. This is where the potentiometers will be attached. Middle-left you can see 2 pads where +12v and negative connects. At the top right of each section you can see a box with 2 pads in, this is where the fans connect.










Real-world drawing of it










The circuit design (this was NOT done by me! This was made by radodrill!)

My layout was done in PCB Wizard 3.50. Great little program!


----------



## Blitz6804

Custom electronics... FTW!


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks blitz

I would like to introduce my 3rd sponsor for this project, MNPCTech!










They will be sponsoring me with 1 of these:



and a set of these:



Thanks very much to Bill


----------



## spRICE

kewl!!!
i wish i could get sponsored








lol


----------



## Touge180SX

Awesome stuff Oliver, can't wait to see more! By the way, how does one go about getting sponsored?


----------



## oliverw92

haha you don't know how many times i've been asked this over the past week









I just fire off an email to the people. One thing i would say is they want something back. Think about them, don't think about yourself. And you need to have something worth while. There is no point asking for sponsorship of something if all you are doing is building a computer and not actually using any skills like modding. I would say sponsorships of case mods only occur when you are MASSIVELY modding the original case. If you are just windowing it and painting the inside, well, any idiot can do that if i'm going to be honest. However remaking the front panel, making a custom resevoir, custom logo cut outs and the like make the project unique and irreplicable. As i final note i would say think before you send your email. If you find someone who you think might like your project, think about what you are going to say and what THEY want to here. Don't list everything you want in the first email. Just mention a couple things, or not even that, just say you would like sponsorship.


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


haha you don't know how many times i've been asked this over the past week









I just fire off an email to the people. One thing i would say is they want something back. Think about them, don't think about yourself. And you need to have something worth while. There is no point asking for sponsorship of something if all you are doing is building a computer and not actually using any skills like modding. I would say sponsorships of case mods only occur when you are MASSIVELY modding the original case. If you are just windowing it and painting the inside, well, any idiot can do that if i'm going to be honest. However remaking the front panel, making a custom resevoir, custom logo cut outs and the like make the project unique and irreplicable. As i final note i would say think before you send your email. If you find someone who you think might like your project, think about what you are going to say and what THEY want to here. Don't list everything you want in the first email. Just mention a couple things, or not even that, just say you would like sponsorship.


Awesome, thanks Oliver! +rep for the info and mainly for this awesome build!


----------



## I_dalder_I

This is so epic words escape me....


----------



## Bill Owen

Lookin forward to seeing this build unfold


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys!

No problem touge, glad i could be of service!

Thanks bill, can't wait to get the grill and feet!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


haha you don't know how many times i've been asked this over the past week









I just fire off an email to the people. One thing i would say is they want something back. Think about them, don't think about yourself. And you need to have something worth while. There is no point asking for sponsorship of something if all you are doing is building a computer and not actually using any skills like modding. I would say sponsorships of case mods only occur when you are MASSIVELY modding the original case. If you are just windowing it and painting the inside, well, any idiot can do that if i'm going to be honest. However remaking the front panel, making a custom resevoir, custom logo cut outs and the like make the project unique and irreplicable. As i final note i would say think before you send your email. If you find someone who you think might like your project, think about what you are going to say and what THEY want to here. Don't list everything you want in the first email. Just mention a couple things, or not even that, just say you would like sponsorship.


Agreed, you have to have a project at hand which is interesting to the company and in some way would showcase their product and get them exposure. Often potential sponsors will want to either see completed past projects and/or work on the current project so that they can see what you are capable of producing and if you'd be able to realize what you have planned. The long and short of it is that you don't get anything for free, sponsors want something in return and that's typically exposure for them as that translates into a form of advertising.


----------



## Syrillian

Inspirational work, Oliver.

I am truly impressed with your design-abilities.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

This looks awesome. Can't wait to see it finished!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


M itx = smallest computer you can build










I'm pretty sure Pico ITX is the smallest form factor around...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


I'm pretty sure Pico ITX is the smallest form factor around...


if you could get a system-on-chip solution like terga then that would be...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


Agreed, you have to have a project at hand which is interesting to the company and in some way would showcase their product and get them exposure. Often potential sponsors will want to either see completed past projects and/or work on the current project so that they can see what you are capable of producing and if you'd be able to realize what you have planned. The long and short of it is that you don't get anything for free, sponsors want something in return and that's typically exposure for them as that translates into a form of advertising.


^^ Solid points. Also be prepared to post your worklog around ALOT. I can't say names, but some sponsors wanted the worklog on more places than others, in my situation it was surprising which ones wanted more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*

Inspirational work, Oliver.

I am truly impressed with your design-abilities.











This topic has been blessed by the god of acrylic!

Thanks very much syrillian, i have to say i surprised myself with my sketchup work. Once you get using it though, it is so simple and quick.

MCBrown.CA: Thanks! Yeh pico-itx is the smallest, but with the small form factor comes equally small performance. However in the far distant future i have very vague plans for trying to watercool a VIA mobo. This will come after the watercooled xbox laptop though...


----------



## Blitz6804

Xbox laptops are a win concept. A watercooled Xbox laptop... now that is just crazy talk!

But this is OCN, so now you are obligated to build it. Maybe Mircosoft will even donate the parts so you can show them how the design team should make them in future as an actual release product?


----------



## oliverw92

Watercooled xbox laptop has already been done unfortunately by ben heck, but it was tonk. I am thinking that rather than build a laptop, which would be expensive and very very hard, i might just internally watercool the xbox and heavily mod the xbox case. I was thinking if it would be possible to mount a screen inside the xbox and make some kind of stand. Either that or i will just put a nice window in and have cool stuff inside. Guys in the british overclockers thread are suggesting a black and white theme. Not sure what i will do yet.


----------



## Blitz6804

Just because Ben did it does not mean you cannot do it better! Smaller, lighter, cooler, quieter, and maybe even with extra amenities.


----------



## oliverw92

It is such a massive task. If i did it, i would definitely be using a bigger screen. I was thinking 17" gloss wide screen. Would give me much more space to work with.


----------



## citat3962

WOW

I needs me some of those case feet!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh they look absolutely amazing! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Bill Owen

We make each individual aluminum case foot on a cnc lathe one at a time


----------



## CyberDruid

Handcrafted: don't get no bettern that.

Bill makes the best feet I've been able to locate. I always refer my clients to MNPCtech when looking for feet.


----------



## oliverw92

I was wondering bill, how do you do the diamond knurling?


----------



## eclipseaudio4

I belive that he "threads" it both ways on the lathe. That would produce the crosshatched pattern. either that or a lot of work on a mill.
Back on topic: any new updates?


----------



## oliverw92

Unfortunately no. I am still waiting for some info from watercooling sponsors, probs won't get a reply til monday now. I then need to get some money from gigs and order up the PSU and slimline drive. Then i can get the cad designs finished and order materials! I may order the cubes soon and make the PCB at school. I have all the components except the IC and the 3 pin housings so i could go ahead and make it. Maybe i will have some stuff to show in a week! I might have some drawings tomorrow for the CAD layouts, but thats a little boring to show you guys.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Any and all update are interesting. Plus they just want to make you get it done that much quicker(personal experience)


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #8*









Stuff!










Sponsorship from MNPCTech arrives! Thanks Bill!










Anodized black aluminium feet





































Anodized black aluminium fan grill. This thing is awesome!





































And yays bill sent me a free t-shirt



















e-sata backplate. 99p off ebay! What a deal!



















250W 1u power supply










Soon to be sleeved



















This psu is actually tiny...










I bought myself a present. Razer Deathadder





































Oh what's this... another present. Razer Lycosa Mirror Edition





































Touch sensitive buttons. Can turn the keyboard lights on/off/just WASD, control media player and volume










Keyboard approved



















Back to the project! Decided to do some work at school today, these are some mock-ups i did on the laser cutter in black polystyrene sheet.




























Cube. These are 1cm cubes made on the laser cutter.





































They are very very small


----------



## oliverw92

Setup with the new keyboard and mouse



















Still approves










Omg where the sun go!























































Back to the mod! I adjusted the sketchup model a little to make the gfx card fit well










Fan controller V2



















CAD design for the left hand acrylic side. The text will be engraved, not cut. The rest of the black lines are cut, the green is reference for the aluminium frame










This is the right hand panel. Will be the only plain one










Here we have the top of the box. Fillport hole top right, radiator mounts in the middle.

That is it for now! Time for some hardcore CAD design on the back, front and bottom.


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Fan controller V2











I see a bit of a problem here; if you look at the original circuit diagram, you will see that pins 3,4 of the IC should be shorted to ground as well (not just to each other).

Quote:


----------



## r34p3rex

Wow, subbed


----------



## oliverw92

Ah radodrill, in the first one i had them connected to the ceramic capacitor by mistake instead of pin 4, fixed that but now forgot to connect them up to ground







Thanks!

Thanks r34p3rex


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ah radodrill, in the first one i had them connected to the ceramic capacitor by mistake instead of pin 4, fixed that but now forgot to connect them up to ground







Thanks!


at least it's easy to fix before you make the circuit board


----------



## biatchi

Those feet look the sex!









Also Boc still closed


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


at least it's easy to fix before you make the circuit board


Yeh it's a pretty simple fix. I might start making it today/tomorrow.

Thanks biatchi! And i know! What are they doing with BOC! We should complain...


----------



## Syrillian

Mmmm.... "schmexy grill", and the feet are really nice too.... in fact the entire kit-n-kaboodle looks great.


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Anodized black aluminium fan grill. This thing is awesome!


Mnpctech's Anodizer, (if anyone is interested) Black Hardcoat is their specialty

Hard Anodize Inc
5178 W 76th St
Edina, MN 55439-2900
(952) 831-1623

Lookin good Oliver, I look forward to seeing more


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys! Yeh Bill, the anodizing is great! If you want to use any of my pics for advertising Bill, feel free.


----------



## oliverw92

I would like to introduce my newest sponsor, AC Ryan! They will be sponsoring me with some materials like Aluminium sheet and CCFL's and such things. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Tator Tot

Good to hear man, should be some really nice parts and such in this build!







good luck on it all!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Tator









I spent all of today making a mouse mat for me deathadder:










more pics here: http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...-mousemat.html


----------



## eclipseaudio4

sweet!


----------



## mattliston

subscribed and patiently awaiting updates!! looks to be fantastic!


----------



## oliverw92

THanks guys







Unfortunately the mouse mat has broken







I believe it short circuited inside the mat. Still, this was only v1. I'll make a new one at school next week with a revised design.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


THanks guys







Unfortunately the mouse mat has broken







I believe it short circuited inside the mat. Still, this was only v1. I'll make a new one at school next week with a revised design.


aww that was cool!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh it was, i've decided not to do the razer logo on it and have it just glowing out of the sides. Much quicker to do, easier to do and will look just as good. Also easier to wire up with LEDs


----------



## eclipseaudio4

are you running them off USB or an AC adapter? I may need to make myself one!


----------



## oliverw92

USB. It is dam simple to do


----------



## radodrill

I'm just curious if you've printed up the circuit board for your fan controller yet; I'd really like to see it.


----------



## oliverw92

Nah mate, i've been redesigning it several times







I got Eagle on Du-Z's suggestion and it's allowed me to make it way smaller and much better. It is now going to be a complete control board with headers for all the LEDs in the case, a switch built in to control all the lights, headers for cathode power, headers for the fan controls and of course headers for the fans themselves. There will also be a power LED on the board







I'm just double checking everything before posting it up as an update. Could i get you to look over it rado?


----------



## CattleRustler

neat


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks cr


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nah mate, i've been redesigning it several times







I got Eagle on Du-Z's suggestion and it's allowed me to make it way smaller and much better. It is now going to be a complete control board with headers for all the LEDs in the case, a switch built in to control all the lights, headers for cathode power, headers for the fan controls and of course headers for the fans themselves. There will also be a power LED on the board







I'm just double checking everything before posting it up as an update. Could i get you to look over it rado?


sounds cool; and yes, I'd gladly look over it. Great idea on moving the light controls to that circuit board as well; in fact the board I made for RAD-GT had all that as well, the only thing I didn't have was a power LED and board-mounted molex connectors.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nah mate, i've been redesigning it several times







I got Eagle on Du-Z's suggestion and it's allowed me to make it way smaller and much better. It is now going to be a complete control board with headers for all the LEDs in the case, a switch built in to control all the lights, headers for cathode power, headers for the fan controls and of course headers for the fans themselves. There will also be a power LED on the board







I'm just double checking everything before posting it up as an update. Could i get you to look over it rado?


When you get this done let me know how much it would cost to have another made (for me) It sounds very cool and like something I could use!


----------



## oliverw92

Will do, the problem is i need to use quite a bit of school equipment to do it and i could run into issues if i'm constantly using school equipment for stuff. If you want one, it would be easiest to let me know before hand so i can make 2 at the same time. Most of the processes can take up to 5 PCBs at a time.


----------



## CyberDruid

Make 3 I want one


----------



## radodrill

would it be possible for you to print an 8 channel version of it with the lighting control as well?


----------



## oliverw92

So you mean have PWM control for the LEDs too?
THat would be possible, i don't actually have room to do it in my project.

Do people actually want some of these? I could run a few off if people were seriously interested?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


So you mean have PWM control for the LEDs too?
THat would be possible, i don't actually have room to do it in my project.

Do people actually want some of these? I could run a few off if people were seriously interested?


for my fan LEDs I actually have a second 3-pin header alongside that for the fan and that supplies the power to the fan's LEDs. then I also have several 4-pin connectors for the illuminated switches (that control the lighting) and 2-pin headers for the supplies to CCFL inverters and other LED case lighting.

I'm sure that you could easily find quite a few people who would be willing to buy several of these fan controller PCBs, especially if you at least included the MIC-502 chip as that is harder to come by in the US; when I made mine I only found one place that stocked the MIC502 and they only had it in a SMD package and not a DIP package, and IIRC they're a lot easier to get in the UK.
Also, for distribution I'd suggest having the contact holes for the potentiometer positioned such that a surface mount pot can be used, or possibly have the option of either surface mount pot or a 3-pin header for a remote pot.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks rado.

Yeh the MIC502 is cheap and easy to get over here. Â£1.29 a chip.

About the potentiometer, i was thinking of having 3 pin fan headers for them but supplying some pre-wired surface mount pots with 3 pin headers already attached on very short lengths of cable.

If i sold them i would sell them as this:

PCB with all components soldered on and the ICs included
Unwired normal pots
Full installation and use instructions
Prewired surface mount pots
3 pin female fan plugs for putting on LEDs etc
4x PCB mounting posts

The specs for the PCB at the moment are:
2x PWM fan control - fan headers + potentiometer headers both 3 pin molex
10x LED headers - all 3 pin molex
2x CCFL headers - 3 pin molex
1x switch header for the LEDs and CCFLs - 3 pin molex
1x molex male connector for power supply
1x power LED
4x mounting holes
measures 8cm x 3.5cm

What would people pay for it?


----------



## CyberDruid

Good question. $20-30 USD I am guessing.


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm i should be able to do them for $35 including shipping to US.


----------



## CyberDruid

Sign me up


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome!

I should have an update later tonight with some CAD work and some PCB designs.


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #9*

*I am very pleased to announce my latest sponsor, AquaTuning!*










They are going to be my watercooling sponsors. Watercooled-pcs have lost contact. I am not sure what has happened. THanks so much to Pascal for bearing with me!










My AC Ryan sponsorship has arrived! Yay for awesome brushed aluminium!




























Slimline CD Drive




























USB backplate










More CAD work is done.

Black line = cut
Green = reference
Red = engrave

This is the bottom plate for the slimline drive. The screws are so dam small for the drive i have decided to glue an acrylic plate to the bottom of it and then screw into the plate.










The aluminium base plate. The circular things are the feet, top left block is the psu, top right small block is the fan and fan mount, middle bottom box is the cd drive and bottom right is the HDD bay. You can see the amazing clearance of 1mm between the hdd bay and the PSU!










Fan mount










HDD Bay. There are 2 of each of the bottom pieces










This is the motherboard tray. I promise all the crazy holes will make sense in the end!










Finally, the masterpiece is unveiled! The completely redesigned fan controller and ccfl/led power board. This is the control hub of all the lighting. The board measures 8cm x 4cm.

So not a very big update. I have ordered the acrylic, should be here tomorrow. Then i can cut up some acrylic!

Oh wait i nearly forgot something...










Custom made waterblock for the 9300 chipset FTW! Thanks so much to duniek, can't wait to get some money so i can pay him and get it shipped to me!

Ok that really is everything now!


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*











Finally, the masterpiece is unveiled! The completely redesigned fan controller and ccfl/led power board. This is the control hub of all the lighting. The board measures 8cm x 4cm.


And once again the shunted pins 3 & 4 on the MIC502 are not shorted to ground







and the one side of the 100pf timing capacitor isn't shorted to ground either


----------



## TikiMan098

lol thats such a cute little waterblock! keep it coming!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys









Yeh radodrill, thanks for pointing that out! Apart from that, does it look fine?


----------



## radodrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeh radodrill, thanks for pointing that out! Apart from that, does it look fine?


looks OK to me; just I personally would have used different headers for the CCFLs/LEDs than for the fans to make it obvious which is for what.


----------



## IEATFISH

I am very impressed. This will be sweet when it is all done. I have purchased some stuff from mnpctech before and they were great to deal with. I would highly recommend them to anyone wondering. Haven't dealt with any of your other sponsors...


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks IEATFISH







Yeah MNPCTech are great! Bill just sent me some mesh since my other supplier ran out. This will all be included in the next update.

I have completed the fan controller design. It now has:

4x 12v lines (for cathodes, pumps etc)
10x 3.5v lines (for LEDs)
2x fan headers (for PWM fan control)
2x pot headers (for controlling the fans)

*I need to know if anyone else would like to buy one of these so i can draw up a list of what i need to buy.*

What you get:

1x PCB with all the above features
2x 10k Potentiometers
2x 3 pin plugs for the potentiometers
15x 2 pin plugs for the LEDs, 12v line and switch
1x Instruction booklet
4x PCB mounting pads OR 4x PCB standoffs (you choose, mounting pads have sticky back so no drilling required)

The PCB measures 72mm x 33mm. It is powered by a single 4 pin molex connector which is supplied and wired up and sleeved in black sleeving.

*The estimated cost will be between Â£25 - Â£35, shipping in the UK will be <= Â£5, shipping to the rest of the world will be <= Â£10.*

PM me if you are interested, i am open to offers!


----------



## J3K.2006

oh man, can't wait for more photos


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #10*










Left side acrylic panel cut and engraved! Aqua tuning sponsor's logo.










eBuyer logo etched out










Holes for the GPU fan. Around 180 holes!










More shots of the engraving










The entire left side panel. There is a version of this without the sponsorship logos so when the time comes i can submit it for MDPC (MDPC doesn't take PCs with sponsorship logos on).










CD drive base. This will be glued onto the cd drive (please don't kill me! I swear it is the only way for this to work!)










Right hand acrylic panel










Top acrylic panel with holes for rad and fillport.










Motherboard tray (i told you it was complicated!)










Here we have some orange UV anti kink coils. These things are great!



















SATA laptop optical. This thing actually isn't the right cable, and it annoys me greatly, since it took 3 weeks to ship from hong kong! I have no idea what it is, but it isn't a normal sata optical.










4gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer 800mhz - Â£20 from someone on OCN!



















It is finally here! My nickel-plated-custom-made-insanely-awesome 9300 chipset waterblock for the zotac 9300-itx wifi motherboard! Thanks Duniek! The craftsmanship is stunning...



















Perfect base










Latching vandal switch (blue LED)










Pins for...










24 pin and 4 pin connector










Approves!










Some mesh from MNPCtech! Thanks Bill! http://www.mnpctech.com/moddersmesh.html










Hard drive bay. Not glued yet



















Test fit of CD drive, cd drive base and hard drive bay



















This is the design for the aluminium front surround. The 2 larger holes are the power switch and the light switch, the two smaller ones are fan controller potentiometers. The slot hole near the bottom is for the CD drive. Those funky designs wrap around the components


















And finally, V4 of the fan controller! This now measures 83mm x 33mm and is gonna be awesome! I have ordered all the parts for it. I will start PCB manufacture maybe on friday.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## shinji2k

Very cool! Can't wait to see this taking shape.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looks really good Oliver!







:


----------



## Syrillian

Awesome job thus far, and if this is any indicator of what is to follow then I would wager that this project will be exponentially more awesome at its conclusion.










My apologies if I missed the answer to this, but what did you use to cut the side panels (images 7 & 8)?


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys!

Syrillian that means so much







I used a laser cutter to cut those panels







Yeh i know it's cheating! But i challenge anyone on here to make something by hand as precise as a laser cutter! And also do it faster! takes about 30 seconds to do the right hand side panel (the really simple one). About 10 minutes to do the really complex left one cos of the 180 holes and massive engravings.


----------



## Syrillian

Nono!... not cheating: Utilizing resources.









*turns green with envy*

I was looking at those perfect angles and delicate cuts with a deep sense of satisfaction. I know... I'm kinda...."whatever", but man... looking at precision like that makes me feel calm. I like calm.


----------



## oliverw92

Haha some people see it as cheating, but it takes skill to use the software and machinery if i say so myself! For example, knowing not to put melamine formaldehyde on a laser cutter if you want to keep your eye sight! (yes i did try this, yes i spoke to my teacher afterwards and he said yes, it does burn brighter than a welding torch!)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Haha some people see it as cheating, but *it takes skill to use the software and machinery* if i say so myself! For example, knowing not to put melamine formaldehyde on a laser cutter if you want to keep your eye sight! (yes i did try this, yes i spoke to my teacher afterwards and he said yes, it does burn brighter than a welding torch!)


Precisely.

And I say again, NOT cheating. So tell those Luddites to take a flying leap.


----------



## spRICE

Wow finally some progress







Looks great.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #11*

My watercooling sponsorship arrived!










Thankyou so much to aquatuning! http://www.aquatuning.co.uk . Thanks especially to Pascal for putting up with me!










Here we go...










Black Ice GT120 lite with 45 degree compression fittings on. These things are so cool, they rotate!










More rad










Fractal Design 60mm fan










Cable ties + bases










Fillport with compression fitting










Low profile straight compression fittings










45 Degree rotary compression fittings










90 degree rotary compression fitting










Mah lovely black nickel plated compression fittings!










Bitspower T-block with compression fittings










Couple of tube clamps for the block










Momentary dot-illuminated vandal switch










Primochill UV Pink Dye Bomb










Distilled water










2 pairs of UV cathodes










Tygon 3/8" ID 1/2" OD tubing










Scythe S-Flex 1600rpm










Apogee drive top










3/8" barbs on the drive










This thing is so cool!










45 and 90 degree fittings on my custom 9300-itx waterblock










Shipment from Rapid is here, bringing with it a multitude of goodness in electronics!










Some cheap sleeve and heatshrink










500 resistors (i'm not joking!)










2 and 3 pin molex housings/headers










Transistor










Capacitor










MIC502 chip. These things are SO TINY!










No that is not a giant key!










Capacitors, diodes and potentiometers










Put some dye in my distilled water. ooooo!










Test fitted the top of the PC (fan grill, acrylic, rad, fan). The rad is literally just as far over as it can possibly go. Another 0.5mm and it would be out of the edge!










From the top










Layers










Fillport in place










Fan/rad assembly


----------



## oliverw92

Removed the 9300 heatsink from the motherboard. Messy thermal paste underneath!










Installed duniek's waterblock










Installed the Apogee Drive! It just fits!



















How close the parts are!










And finally, PWM Controller V5! I think it is done! Wait, no, just seen a problem! Time for V6...


----------



## IEATFISH

This is looking so great. Those companies are great for helping you out. It is going to be so sweet when it is all done.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much IEATFISH! Yeh i couldn't have done this project without them, my excel spreadsheet of costs is now at Â£1k!


----------



## AnG3L

Thats so awesome job so far buddy! Keep it going!!!!


----------



## Du-z

Been watching this thread for a while, nice job so far, just a note:

with the PCB in my EAGLE red means the top copper. make sure this is the same as yours, if it is the top, then you text is mirrored the wrong way.


----------



## 98uk

Wow, really great to see Ebuyer getting sponsorship going. They're a really great company, spent about Â£2K there myself


----------



## Reflux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks very much IEATFISH! Yeh i couldn't have done this project without them, my excel spreadsheet of costs is now at Â£1k!


Ouch! Gotta love them sponsors.


----------



## CyberDruid

Sometimes yes...sometimes no









Congrats on your ever growing reputation in the modding field.

Just remember: the sponsors need you...not the other way around: stay honest.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the comments guys!

@Du-Z, on mine red = bottom = copper. Don't know why! It came out find though

@alex, thanks! Yeah ebuyer were great about it!

@Reflux, yeh they come in handy!

@CD, Thanks so much man







Means alot about the rep in the modding field


----------



## Bill Owen

Lookin real good Bro


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice updates man. This is really getting to look good.


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou guys! Means alot!

*Update #12*










Marked out the PCBs on a blank PCB sheet










Cut out on the band saw










Printed the PCB layout onto some acetate sheet










This is the UV box. You put the acetate on the PCB (copper side) and stick it in there to cook for 4 minutes. The UV loosens the copper that you want to remove (i.e. the bits that aren't black on the acetate sheet)










After the UV box, you stick it in sodium hydroxide + water solution (10 parts water to 1 part sodium hydroxide). This removes some layer or something (i dont really know lol) but it is essential.










Bubble etch tank. This has ferric chloride in it and removes the copper. The ferric chloride is heated and bubbled.










Bam!










They both came out perfect first time! It's a miracle!










Drilling station










Was damn close to the edge of the board drilling those!










Two completed boards










And... Tada! Completed one of the boards










Lots of headers










Molex 4 pin connected and sleeved










Bottom side










Mah name










Attached the CD drive to its plate using flooring-grade double sided tape (i managed to stick my shoe to the floor with this stuff and couldnt get it off!)










Perfect fit!










Here is the assembled drive bay. My first time attempting capillary bonding!










Where the CD plate connects to the hard drive bay










Bottom-up










Perfect capillary bond










Screwed the two parts together!










More










The protective layer will be removed










Thanks for reading!


----------



## LiquidForce

That is a ton of headers on that fan controller









Pretty good job for first time bonding too. Cant wait to see this come together


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


That is a ton of headers on that fan controller









Pretty good job for first time bonding too. Cant wait to see this come together


Yeh the pics make it look messy, but it is actually perfect (if i say so myself). Most of the marks are fingerprints i couldn't get off (i will brasso the whole thing soon)

Thanks!


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow, I'm getting excited. Is there an ETA for when you are planning on finishing it? Or are you just getting it done when you have time?


----------



## oliverw92

I plan to try and finish it before november 19th. This is the deadline for entries for the Intel modding competition.


----------



## CattleRustler

nice updates


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou CR


----------



## CyberDruid

So which one is mine









Must be nice to have all that specialized gear to work with. Oh to be a student again.

They came out looking pro.


----------



## omaryunus

dude! thats an awesome job bro with the PCBs! I wish i had that type of equipment to make such AWESOME PCBs


----------



## Dominant

looking great! I can't wait to see this thing finished.


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou guys









CD i haven't soldered yours up yet. I am having issues with this one, but i think i know the problem. Wanted to get my one sorted so yours will be perfect


----------



## spRICE

Wow that looks beautiful


----------



## sweffymo

This is great! (Sub'd)


----------



## UkGouki

damn some awesome work your doing oli cant wait for the next updates and to see the finished product i expect to see your rig in custom pc very soon


----------



## MintMouse

Sweet, can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## oliverw92

THanks for the comments guys! And the coils mintmouse


----------



## LemonSlice

Jaw dropped, subbed, can't wait to see how this turns out







. Love the bloo box too


----------



## CyberDruid

Ollie Wood









This thread gives it


----------



## corky dorkelson

Wow, those PCBs are sweet!

Just one recommendation though: You need to heat up the solder a bit more or hold the iron on the joint longer. Almost all of those solder points look like trademark "cold solder joints". You need to let the solder flow onto the traces a bit more. Just fire up your iron and hold it on each joint and let the solder melt a bit and make better contact with the traces. If you don't, those points may go bad.


----------



## oliverw92

I know about the soldering issues, i have redone that circuit board, but i think i have messed up the tracks a bit. I remade the board today so should resolder tonight and get it nicely done.

And lmao CD


----------



## dragonxwas

CAN THIS THINGY HELP YOU OUT SOMEWAY ??

http://www.soarland.com/Flexible_Sin...oduct-250.html


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragonxwas* 
CAN THIS THINGY HELP YOU OUT SOMEWAY ??

http://www.soarland.com/Flexible_Sin...oduct-250.html

Nope, it doesn't make the GPU smaller, jsut moves it somewhere else. It has already been mentioned in this thread







Thanks though.


----------



## CyberDruid

Where's the Shrink Ray when you need it?


----------



## oliverw92

Haha if only it existed







I wish someone would make a more powerful GPU smaller. I want a mini 4870 or gtx260


----------



## nafljhy

i agree!









the most powerful small gpu i found was from sparkle. an 9800GT.


----------



## egetunks

WOW awesome build!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Haha if only it existed







I wish someone would make a more powerful GPU smaller. I want a mini 4870 or gtx260









Have you seen the 9" GTX260?


----------



## oliverw92

It's longer than the entire case


----------



## Blitz6804

Have you looked into the possibility of a Mobility Radeon HD 4870x2? Granted, I do not know any boards that you can put mobile chips on other than standard laptop motherboards.


----------



## oliverw92

I havn't but i dont really know how i could possibly do that. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Have you looked into the possibility of a Mobility Radeon HD 4870x2? Granted, I do not know any boards that you can put mobile chips on other than standard laptop motherboards.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I havn't but i dont really know how i could possibly do that. Thanks for the input though!


You'd need custom cooling, but I remember seeing a PCIe x16 to Mini PCIe before.

So all you would have to do is plug the card in that way.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

cant wait this is amazing


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys.

Where do you get a mobile 4870x2 from?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thanks guys.

Where do you get a mobile 4870x2 from?

Fleabay.

But they dont' have any right now









Just HD4650/HD3650/HD4350/HD2600


----------



## oliverw92

Sounds expensive too. I can't find an adapter either


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Sounds expensive too. I can't find an adapter either

I have a picture of it.

I sent a message out to the moder I saw use it before. I'm going to see if he can track down where he got it.


----------



## oliverw92

thanks man! A 4870x2 would be amazing...


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #13*

So this week i have been perfecting the fan controller. I made another board because i screwed the first one up so much.










New board complete. This is CyberDruid's one (on OCN).










Much neater soldering










Oooo green!










Lots of LED headers










And some more










I went into school and lathed some motherboard tray standoffs. Tapped them and screwed onto the mobo tray










The rubber foot rests ontop of the PSU and is there to stop vibrations










The pillars use m3 screws to attach on










Tada! I had a play with the CNC milling machine and made one of the aluminium panels. It took ages though, and made such a mess! The edges are also a little rough. I am in discussion with some people about getting it all laser cut (the school laser cutter is only 30W so can't do metal)



















It took about an hour to do just one panel and then an hour prepping and cleaning up.



















Test fit!










It fitted perfectly, expect the standoffs were 12mm too tall, so i took them into school and cut and sanded them down and retapped them.










The GPU will have 1mm inbetween the fan and side panel










And finally i leave you with news that there will be a revised fan controller! This will be better suited to minime (in terms of dimensions) and also functionality.

  
 



  



 
Oh and have a video about the fan controller


----------



## mattliston

looking good so far


----------



## UkGouki

wicked update and nice vid


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looking good keep it up!







:


----------



## CyberDruid

Nice. I appreciate you taking the time and money to get it right.


----------



## jpz

Oli, shouldn't you cover the exposed copper traces with some sort of protective coating to prevent oxidation?


----------



## oliverw92

I've already asked CD and he wanted it left undone incase he wanted to edit anything. I will for my one though with the redesigned board.


----------



## jpz

Gotcha.


----------



## Du-z

oli check out ground planes on google, it will be benificial.


----------



## oliverw92

Would i need multi-layer pcbs for that though?


----------



## Du-z

no, if its a single layer PCB just do it on the Trace side.


----------



## oliverw92

I think i get what you mean... do you mean have all the unused space on the bottom as ground?


----------



## Du-z

compare these two pics, the second has a ground plane, you dont need to have a ground plane on both sides but is recommended.


----------



## oliverw92

Thats what i thought you meant







How do you do that on eagle?


----------



## Du-z

1. Draw a polygon around the PCB on the same layer as the traces.
2.Click on the name button.
3. Give it the same name as the GND traces
4. Run Rats nest


----------



## oliverw92

All the traces have different names, like the individual parts. Also even if i select one of them and give it the same name, when i run rats nest all it does is draw a few air wires. Do you really mean run rats nest?


----------



## Du-z

surely you GND traces have the same name?

the polygon has to have the same name as the GND traces before you run the rats nest


----------



## oliverw92

By ground traces you mean everything connected to the ground pad in the middle? (top pad in the middle). Each part has a different name surely?


----------



## Du-z

Looking at that it won't be worth while anyway the board is to busy.


----------



## oliverw92

Actually i think it might be. I got all the ground traces onto one name using the name tool. I now cant change the name of the polygon though?


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #14*










Got an overclock.net sticker from someone, stuck it on the inside of the case, it looks amazing when you hold it up to the light!










My button-head hex screws came from MDPC. Everything is now replaced with black-oxide goodness!










Sleeving from MDPC. I have already run out of black and i forgot to order white SATA sleeving so i will place another order










First i got some nice big scissors and cut through all the 24pin wires so they were the same length. I also couldn't get the pins out, even after making a tool with my dremel and an old screw driver. I think they were extra strength pins or something. I then crimped and soldered on new pins and sleeved the black first.










Tada! Sleeved with white too. You don't see the cables so much through the white after i closed the PSU up, after you pull the sleeving tight it closes the holes.



















Er slight problem, it now won't fit!










Better picture showing how you can't actually see the wires in the white sleeving










Clamped up the top of the PSU and cut a hole. There was already most of that hole, it was an opening onto the top of the fan. I just extended it to the edge of the case.










Neatened up with the sanding stones on my dremel. I've straightened that closest edge since then. I plan to get this part powdercoated










More sleeving shots










Got it closed! It actually looks very neat, i thought it was going to look bodged










In this shot you can see the 24pin, 4pin and then my auxilliary lead going off. Beleive it or not, the only connectors i have on the psu are 24pin mobo, 4pin cpu, 2x sata and 1x molex. The molex goes to the custom PCB which inturn drives everything including cathodes, LEDs, pump and cd drive. It's all about space saving!










Final shot of the PSU.


----------



## IEATFISH

Very nice.


----------



## Jeff78

Now do something nifty to the case of that PSU. Gray metal is so blah.


----------



## oliverw92

The bit that can easily be taken off will be powdercoated gloss white


----------



## spRICE

Wow this is looking great


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Awesome! Can't believe how damn small this thing is







Would be great to take to a LAN. Just tuck it under your arm and off you go xD


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The bit that can easily be taken off will be powdercoated gloss white









damn that will look sweeet!!! great update wants more nao!!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much for the comments! Sorry i haven't replied, i will have an update in a few minutes









Yeah i might start going to LANs with this thing.


----------



## Blitz6804

Its been an hour, where is the update? *Sobs.*


----------



## oliverw92

Sorry







I'm waiting for a reply from a sponsor.


----------



## oliverw92

Here you go!

*Update #15*










Few things arrived from modelfixings.co.uk, my source of fixings. UK guys, check them out they have every single kind of nut and bolt, including all the rare black oxide ones: button, cap, countersunk etc all in hex fittings. They have a really resistant oxide coating too and very reasonable.










6/32 tap. It has taken me 2 months to track one of these down in the UK for a price less than Â£20. In the US you can buy them off the shelf in any major store, in here it is like a needle in a haystack! 2.8mm drill bit to accompany it.










Tapping the motherboard for mobo standoffs










Screwed in. The tap is amazingly well made, it works perfectly and the holes are excellent.










More things from modelfixings. 20mm M4 Button Hex Black Oxide Machine Screw! Long enough name?










10mm M3 Button Hex Black Oxide Machine Screw










20mm M3 Cap Hex Black Oxide Machi.... *yawn*










Replaced the silver phillips screws with black ones. I plan to have all the screws in the case black.










Replaced the block ones. I will do the ones holding the block together one i get the right size hex caps.










Motherboard test mount! Absolutely spot on. Very pleased with my CNC work!










Perfect distance back from the edge to allow PCI-E cards to fit properly










I have another 2 boxes full of machine screws and fittings










The fugly silver screws will be replaced, but i thought i would show how it fits and how close the rad is to the side!










The other side, showing the fan, rad, top and grill.










Test fitted PSU. Looks absolutely amazing in person! You can see the GPU, RAM and chipset block there too.










CPU 4pin connector.










Another shot of the 24pin connector and RAM.

Lastly i would like to introduce another sponsor, WatercoolingUK!










They will be providing me with metal laser cutting and powdercoating services! Massive props to marcus for putting up with me!


----------



## sweffymo

As usual, it looks really good! This looks like a really fun project...


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh it is incredibly fun, everything is so small and unique, it really feels like i am developing and designing something too.


----------



## Blitz6804

OutSTANDing. Your work is impeccable, seriously.

As to the taps, yes, 6/32 is in every hardware store I went to. (I went to about a dozen in my quest for an M3, which I eventually just ordered online because no-one stocks 'em here. Maybe I should have tried across the border?)


----------



## oliverw92

Haha metric taps are the only things you can get around here. Apparently there is this mystery shop called Tighten Up a few miles from me that sells everything i could possible want like that, and if they don't have it, they will get it in cheap. I cycled there, took me an hour cycling, and couldn't find it! I even took the satnav with me and it said the post code was in the middle of a green! (for you U.S. guys, a village green. It is like a triangle of grass and a few trees surround by roads)

Thankyou for the comments, it really means alot


----------



## spRICE

Wow looking very nice







I really like those screws it's the little things that count.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Looks great! Is that fan grill one of the ones from Bill's store? Was looking at them today thinking I'd really like one


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh it is, get one! Was part of my sponsorship from them, it is stunning. Make sure you get some black m4 screws for it like i am getting and going to use. Looks much better than silver.


----------



## Du-z

lol the "10mm M3 Button Hex Black Oxide Machine Screw" looks the same as what used on Disc Brake Calipers on bicycles (Bike Mechanic here).


----------



## oliverw92

Haha yeah i spose they do


----------



## Bill Owen

I'm lovin all of the details Oliver. I'd bet you could get this PC featured in CPC when it's finished


----------



## oliverw92

I'm gonna go for it mate







Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great work luv the Fan controller, well done!!


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou







Well done on your project too!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeh it is, get one! Was part of my sponsorship from them, it is stunning. Make sure you get some black m4 screws for it like i am getting and going to use. Looks much better than silver.


I'd definitely be keen on getting one. It would cost a small fortune to have it shipped to New Zealand though.


----------



## oliverw92

Why would it cost alot? It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why would it cost alot? It weighs next to nothing.


Shipping anything from America seems to cost a fair bit regardless of what it is. I had a print of a photo shipped to me and that cost over $20 to have it sent in a cardboard tube lol.


----------



## oliverw92

But a cardboard tube is big







America does it mainly by size, UK is done by weight. Shouldn't be too much. Just shoot bill a pm.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


But a cardboard tube is big







America does it mainly by size, UK is done by weight. Shouldn't be too much. Just shoot bill a pm.


Yeah I have just sent an e-mail via his site. If it doesn't end up being too much I can see myself picking up one


----------



## USFORCES

Looking nice.


----------



## AnG3L

Oliver my man OMG I didnt notice your name before and I was thinking where do I know you my friend and... yes!!! You are the man with this awesome mod! Man I really love your mod its so clean and sexy! Go on brother! And I should get myself some memory pills! LoL


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks AnG3L! Thread has been blessed by the art god of OCN! Mod on man


----------



## jacobthellamer

Loving this build!!


----------



## AnG3L

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Haha thanks AnG3L! Thread has been blessed by the art god of OCN! Mod on man









Thank you man! Your words are kind and much appreciated!








Same to you brother! Mod on!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks for the comments guys!

*Update #16*

So i haven't got much news really. Got my UV purple coolant, also got some UV blue o rings for my compression fittings (they are so funky lol). I was thinking what i could do for you guys who are avidly watching, and decided that a) video update and b) price list! So here we go!










Updated price list. This is actually pretty dam close to what it really costs, give or take a few capacitors from Maplins. I am on track to break the big Â£1k!












Part one of the video. Features PSU, Fan Controller, PSU volume test, Drive Bay, Motherboard Tray.












Part two. Side panel, Rad + Fan + Top Assembly, Completely System Test Fit, Photo Gallery (with good music!)

And finally, I would like to announce my latest sponsor, Enermax!










They will be sponsoring me with:










120mm Cluster Fan










Aurora Micro Wireless - Black anodized aluminium wireless keyboard! With multimedia keys, 'scissor' action mechanical keys, 2x USB ports built in and loads more!










120mm Apollish Silver Fan

Thankyou to Alexandra for helping me sort this!

Until next time...


----------



## EMP7Y

Do like


----------



## CyberDruid

Have not seen that keyboard before. Looks like my kind of board. How is the size/spacing? Is it working out for you?


----------



## CattleRustler

neat


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm loving this.


----------



## azzybish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Have not seen that keyboard before. Looks like my kind of board. How is the size/spacing? Is it working out for you?


Its a brand new one, not in the UK yet so it has US keys.


----------



## jpz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I am on track to break the big Â£1k!


You are entering BlackBox budget territory!


















Looking forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EMP7Y*


Do like


Do wub









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Have not seen that keyboard before. Looks like my kind of board. How is the size/spacing? Is it working out for you?


Don't have it yet







Got the sponsorshipped confirmed today, alexandra should ship it tomorrow. Can't wait to get it, it looks so nice! I will probs post a video about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


neat










TY mr CR. BTW feel to OT if you like, i do it enough in your threads








BTW did you like the second half of the second video?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*









I'm loving this.


Thanks fish!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azzybish*


Its a brand new one, not in the UK yet so it has US keys.


Yup you got it will









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpz*


You are entering BlackBox budget territory!


















Looking forward to seeing the end product.










Difference is, i got a dam load of sponsorship







Couldn't have done it otherwise, no way i could afford Â£1k. Surprisingly, this will only cost around Â£300 more than Bloo Box overall, i was expecting more.

Thanks for the comments! If the videos get a bit dull towards the middle, there is some epicness halfway through the second video. CR you should be VERY happy with the music!


----------



## CattleRustler

Slipknot - Snuff, great choice, but I have to ask...
why is it sped up?
















its cleary like a full step or more (musically) too high. At first I thought it was a cover.
not sure if you noticed or not, or if it was intentional or not, but it completely changes the song









anyway awesome vids


----------



## oliverw92

It's not sped up, but i had to raise the pitch. At first, youtube kept rejecting the audio track because of it being under the WMG record label. I need to re-do the videos because the music is way louder than the rest. I will see if i can adjust it by only a few Hz instead of a whole tone.


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah I was gonna mention that the music audio is not normalized with your voice audio, but not too big of a deal. But having to alter a song's sound so it can be posted "legally", I think I'd find another song







The Dio sounded ok


----------



## oliverw92

It will be legal, at christmas







WMG made an agreement with youtube, but it is yet to be implemented. Shame, cos Snuff was real good backing









Also it wasn't Dio, it was Killswitch Engage cover







I prefer that version tbh.


----------



## CattleRustler

oh right, they play that KSE version on Octane here and there - its well done. I guess so well done that it sounded "exact" to the original Dio version, at least for the short sections it was played in - plus I had the Alex Jones radio show playing in media player in the background


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah it is a great cover, in many ways i prefer it!


----------



## Syrillian

I likeeeee!


----------



## AnG3L

Really nice videos brother ad excellent job as always!!!


----------



## oliverw92

THanks syr and angel!


----------



## CattleRustler

videos were excellent, come make some for me to explain stuff








but ill write it out, then we can use your smart sounding accent to explain


----------



## spRICE

I i have a question/concern with the velociraptor that you briefly mentioned in the first video. I'm pretty sure that the drive encasement acts as a heatsink because the drive runs hot so i am pretty sure taking the drive out of the case is kind of a bad idea. Also i am almost certain that taking the drive out of the case voids the warranty. Instead i would opt for a ssd because they run really cool and the lower storage ones are actually cheaper than a velociraptor. Please correct me if i am wrong with any of these comments.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I i have a question/concern with the velociraptor that you briefly mentioned in the first video. I'm pretty sure that the drive encasement acts as a heatsink because the drive runs hot so i am pretty sure taking the drive out of the case is kind of a bad idea. Also i am almost certain that taking the drive out of the case voids the warranty. Instead i would opt for a ssd because they run really cool and the lower storage ones are actually cheaper than a velociraptor. Please correct me if i am wrong with any of these comments.


They are slightly correct.

VR's do not run that hot as to the effect that it would kill a drive to run it without an "IceCube" (the cooler on it.)

But the warranty is void if you take it off.


----------



## spRICE

oh ok but i still think you would want the warranty because these aren't the most reliable drives in the world and with an ssd there is almost no heat so i think that is the best choice for this computer.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I i have a question/concern with the velociraptor that you briefly mentioned in the first video. I'm pretty sure that the drive encasement acts as a heatsink because the drive runs hot so i am pretty sure taking the drive out of the case is kind of a bad idea. Also i am almost certain that taking the drive out of the case voids the warranty. Instead i would opt for a ssd because they run really cool and the lower storage ones are actually cheaper than a velociraptor. Please correct me if i am wrong with any of these comments.


Tator Tot is right, the Ice Pack is useless apart from adapting it to 2.5". If it couldn't function without it, why would they sell it for servers etc without it? If it reallly needed it, they would have the whole thing covered in a thermal interface rather than just one point inside. It has been proven they can very easily run outside of it









And i don't care about the warranty, it is only Â£60







I am getting an SSD too.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great on getting some Sponsorship there oliver, nice Fans and Awesome Keyboard.

Well done bro!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
And i don't care about the warranty, it is only Â£60







I am getting an SSD too.

Only Â£60? Far too much money...


----------



## oliverw92

Â£60 from someone on here compared to a brand new raptor which is Â£150







And compared to a 150gb ssd which would be nearer Â£200


----------



## prosser13

Yeah, but if you void the warranty and it dies it's still expensive to replace even if you buy another one from the forums...


----------



## oliverw92

Eh oh well, i will do some more gigs


----------



## CyberDruid

No box yet


----------



## oliverw92

Dam you Royal Mail/UPS! I think it must have got caught up in the postal strikes. My cello teacher posted Snow Leopard to a friend here in the UK and it still hasn't arrived. How ridiculous. If it doesn't arrive my monday i will dig out the receipt and see what they have to say for themselves.


----------



## oliverw92

I have just found win...

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-p55-mini.html


----------



## EMP7Y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have just found win...

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...-p55-mini.html


Do like


----------



## LiquidForce

A p55 system would be so sweet


----------



## nafljhy

i want to switch out my zotac for this like now.


----------



## spRICE

Wow you play the cello







I play the violin. And since you are getting a good deal on the velociraptor I take back all i said.


----------



## oliverw92

Haha no worries spRICE, i probs sounded a little short, i have had people telling me the raptor won't work for ages and each time i keep telling them the same thing and pointing them to several reviews and also the WD website.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

*Holy Diver
You've been down too long in the midnight sea
Oh what's becoming of me*


----------



## mattliston

just heard that song in the parking lot a few hours ago


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


*Holy Diver
You've been down too long in the midnight sea
Oh what's becoming of me*


Ride the tiger
You can see his stripes but you know hes clean
Oh don't you see what i mean

Update soon


----------



## CyberDruid

I did not open yet


----------



## oliverw92

O ok, i will stop bugging you lmao


----------



## jpz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I did not open yet


When you get around to opening it, I have two recommendations:

1. Make sure no one else is around
2. Be prepared to shield your eyes

For all you know there could be a picture of a silver man(or worse) inside.Please, no one link the picture here...


----------



## oliverw92

LOL that made me laugh jpz









No he should find nice surprises inside, if he can get through all the packaging!


----------



## CyberDruid

My backup cam limits me to 30 seconds of grainy footage per vid. BB is still "repairing" my Sony so I was going to wait until I have both the time camera and inclination to fiddle with the Cosmos 1000 mod into which the contents of said BOX will be inserted


----------



## oliverw92

no probs man








I hope you like what i included in the box


----------



## spRICE

I want a box


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #17*










Box of goodies from Enermax! Thankyou to Alexandra, my contact there










Talk about epic freebies!










Anyone know what it means?










Crazy card holders for things like SD and XD cards










There are more freebies than actual sponsorship things!










Onto the proper stuff! Aurora Micro Wireless keyboard, Silver Apollish 120mm fan, White Cluster 120mm fan. I am going to test both fans and decide which is most appropriate for my project in terms of looks and performance.










Very simplistic packaging, came with plenty of padding to stop the keyboard getting damaged. No silly plastic bits making it environmentally friendly.










Nice simple product guide, not sure why it needs to be in a bag??! I like this type of guide though, don't need to read through a gazillion different language sections and a billion different health and safety warnings.










The keyboard in all its aluminium glory! It has a really solid feel to it. It must be at least 5mm thick aluminium on the top. The base is plastic, but it still feels well built. The simplistic styling of the keyboard is really nice, i.e. the curving hand rest part of the aluminium. It is actually really comfy.










Here you can see the integrated mouse ball. This is a genius idea. However Enermax have not only come up with a good idea, they have implemented it perfectly. With most other good ideas like this, the outcome is normally not well thought out. The concept may be good, but it doesn't actually function very well. This is not the case with the mouse ball. It barely took any time to get used to and is really nice if you dont want to have to sit right up to your desk. It is also a perfect addition for a media pc sitting next to your TV - you do not need a separate mouse.










Here you can see the mouse buttons and scroll wheel. At first you think 'how on earth is that going to work' but it really does. The buttons feel like proper mouse buttons, along with the scroll wheel.










Here you can see the media keys at the top. The music keys only work with wmp due to the protocol the keyboard uses. However i was surprised to find they work perfectly with my iMac. You may also notice the DPI Fn keys there. A really nice touch. The on the fly sensitive works really well, particularly if you have a small/large screen.










Battery power indicator.










Here is the back of the keyboard. There are no sharp edges to catch on clothing, everything is smoothed out so it sits nicely wherever you position it. The rubber feet are also rock solid on a flat surface. The keyboard runs off 2x AA batteries.










Here is the bluetooth connector. Nice and small, but not so small that you can lose it. The connection system is very simple: plug it in, and it works instantly! No drivers are required, even for all the media keys. I think it would have been nice, however, if they could have developed software to allow for proper integration with more programs such as itunes and winamp.










Here is the Apollish fan. I was a little dubious about this fan at first when Alexandra suggested it. I was unsure about the quality of the finish, in some of the photos it looked a little 'cheap' and 'tacky'. However as soon as i opened the box i was amazed! The finish is stunning!










Incorporated is a switch for the LEDs, a temperature probe to allow automatic control of the fan and a 3 pin power connector.










It's so shiny!










A sticker that is actually properly centred on the fan, unlike alot of others.










Here you can see the unique LED design. The fan uses SMD LEDs and resistors around the edge of the fan. I will get some pictures of this in action as soon as i can.










Here is the other fan, the Cluster. I have always had a softspot for this one! With the white LEDs it looks stunning.










The observant among you may notice something is missing! The aluminium ring around the outside has been removed and sent off for powdercoating (yes i am that picky!)










It was very easy to remove the middle bit, just had to unclip the top of the fan and twist the ring out.










Now onto some actual modding! Here are the new cubes for the corners of the case. I first of all cut the cubes on the laser cutter, but this time did not try and laser any holes. The issue with lasering the holes was that the plastic would reform straight after, meaning there was no hole basically. When i tried to drill it out, the bit would skid in the hole, ending up with a wonky screw! This time i made a jig on the laser cutter that held the cube perfectly straight. IN the bottom of the jig was a hole. I lined up the drill bit with this hole and clamped the jig down. This meant that the cubes were drilled perfectly straight.










The missing corner is intentional. This is for a 3mm LED to go into. To do the holes, i clamped the cube in a vice on its corners and drilled straight down.










Here is what the cube looks like with an LED in.










So that is the end of the update really. Now for what is currently happening and will be shown in a few weeks time!

Progress is happening with the laser cutting and powdercoating. Marcus should be lasering the mesh front and back this week, hopefully powdercoating them by the end of the week. I have sent him the top of the psu, the case feet, fan grill, motherboard i/o backplate, GPU backplate and fan ring for powdercoating. The mesh + these things will be done in:










(image courtesy of marcus)










Everything else is going to be done in this one! (i.e. the aluminium/steel frame). This is called Blue Ice explosion and should be with marcus next weekend so in 2 weeks we should have all the lasering and powdercoating done!

You can see more pics of this finish here: http://www.powderbuythepound.com/cat...oducts_id=1976

Until next time!


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## Syrillian




----------



## sweffymo




----------



## spRICE

wow


----------



## kevingreenbmx

ok, so, i just now sat and read through this thread...

oh my god dude, it is epic!

+rep and sub'd


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao pick dem jaws up off the floor







Thanks for the comments, or should i say smilies


----------



## mattliston

great updates!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

WOW that stuff looks sexy! I love that keyboard too!!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah the keyboard really is great







I'm currently sitting on my bed with it, about 2m from the pc


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

Yeah the keyboard really is great I'm currently sitting on my bed with it, about 2m from the pc
thats good (yoink yoink) and if youre a good shot, you should be able to hit the pc


----------



## LiquidForce

I want that keyboard!!!

What will be the use for this little concentration if win when it is completed?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 









thats good (yoink yoink) and if youre a good shot, you should be able to hit the pc









Thanks CR but your humor is going straight over my head (its late lol)







Please enlighten me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
I want that keyboard!!!

What will be the use for this little concentration if win when it is completed?

Not sure yet, i originally planned to take it to uni, but i'm not sure if a 4670 is going to be powerful enough as my only computer at uni.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

I'm currently sitting on my bed with it
:cue mood music: start making sweet love down by the fire

Quote:

about 2m from the pc
if youre a good "shot"/"shooter" you should be able to hit it

capiche?


----------



## oliverw92

capiche


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Not sure yet, i originally planned to take it to uni, but i'm not sure if a 4670 is going to be powerful enough as my only computer at uni.

There's plenty more to do at uni than play PC games


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm thinking about opening the box.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


There's plenty more to do at uni than play PC games










Yeah but a 4670 won't do much really







I also like doing 3d modelling and when you get to thousands of textures it helps to have a good gpu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I'm thinking about opening the box.


:O Get pics


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeah but a 4670 won't do much really







I also like doing 3d modelling and when you get to thousands of textures it helps to have a good gpu


Wait for the HD5600 series then, and see what they bring to the table.


----------



## oliverw92

Will never be short enough for this







It took a non reference design from sapphire to get the 4600 series down to 17cm they are never gonna get the 5600 series down


----------



## darkraid

Will there even be a 5600 series for that matter.


----------



## a.agustin1908

very impressive!


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


M itx = smallest computer you can build










have u seen pico-itx?

On topic: Great job oliver! I can't wait to to see the ending result!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do want moaarrr.

I didn't read all the comments, just the worklog, so I would have missed any hold ups. What's going on bud?


----------



## oliverw92

Just waiting for laser cutting and powdercoating. Another sponsor is also joining the party. Probs 2 weeks before i get the powdercoated stuff from marcus.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Excuses









All is exciting


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
:cue mood music: start making sweet love down by the fire

if youre a good "shot"/"shooter" you should be able to hit it

capiche?

I wish I had 6 foot range...


----------



## CattleRustler

he's no Peter North, trust me


----------



## Tator Tot

Oliy, have you seen the Low profile GTS 250


----------



## oliverw92

The height is not an issue (as in height above the motherboard). 2 things wrong with that card, heatsink is too tall, and it is also about an inch too long







i have 19cm to play with. THanks though









Can someone please kick marcus up the b-hind for me!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The height is not an issue (as in height above the motherboard). 2 things wrong with that card, heatsink is too tall, and it is also about an inch too long







i have 19cm to play with. THanks though









Can someone please kick marcus up the b-hind for me!


Just trying to inspire some new idea...maybe a long thin ITX build?









So any news on what your next update will be, or when it will be?


----------



## spRICE

wow that's a cool card but it might still be too long for this build...
but still


----------



## oliverw92

It is all waiting on marcus! Just need him to laser cut etc. The new designs i have done are pretty shmexy, i have done loads more laser cutting too.


----------



## mattliston

sounds great!


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-...ovember-2009/6

Everyone go vote for me







Can't beleive i got nominated! Shame he chose dodgy pictures.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow nice case mod dude


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/mod-...ovember-2009/6

Everyone go vote for me







Can't beleive i got nominated! Shame he chose dodgy pictures.

Wow, I'd contact him and have him put some accurate pics there. Link him directly to the ones you'd like displayed as those renders aren't even accurate and he says that... I'd link him to the one of all the hardware in position without the shell. Very impressive stuff.


----------



## LemonSlice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Wow, I'd contact him and have him put some accurate pics there. Link him directly to the ones you'd like displayed as those renders aren't even accurate and he says that... I'd link him to the one of all the hardware in position without the shell. Very impressive stuff.

The pictures he got aren't doing your casemod any justice







! Go knock on his door and get him to post up some better pics


----------



## oliverw92

Will do









Btw small update, did loads of laser cutting to match the new designs, i am so pleased with them. I am now gonna try and get marcus to finish the laser cutting and powdercoating hopefully by the end of the week. To simplifiy things, i have said shoot gloss white over everything except the fan grills and feet. Should look pretty good i think, and make it alot simpler on his end.


----------



## Core300

Beautiful. I am amazed by what you are doing!


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou! I will reply your pm tomorrow, if i forgot tomorrow evening (uk time) remind me!


----------



## oliverw92

http://www.techpowerup.com/109618/AT...nd_Tested.html

Do want for minime!


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Will do









Btw small update, did loads of laser cutting to match the new designs, i am so pleased with them. I am now gonna try and get marcus to finish the laser cutting and powdercoating hopefully by the end of the week. To simplifiy things, i have said shoot gloss white over everything except the fan grills and feet. Should look pretty good i think, and make it alot simpler on his end.

I do believe its the end of the week









MiniMe


----------



## oliverw92

You would be right, it is the weekend! I am about to get my 450D out


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #18*

No i'm not dead! Just been having a few issues with things thats all. The biggest was that my iMac died. I use the iMac for all work related things including posting worklogs (i have a nice workflow of programs that allow me to really quickly do updates and also keep track of photos) so i did not want to release an update without using the iMac since it would be a pain to keep track of things.

My other issue is that i havn't heard from the lasercutter/powdercoater in over 3 weeks, which is the only thing holding the project up now. I've practically given up on him now, so i have done some revisions in 2D Design and i'm preparing to order some white 5mm acrylic to make the shell this week. The main problem with not hearing from him, however, is that he has half the stuff for the project (feet, fan grill, PSU top) so i need to get this back or i'm a bit stuffed!

So i'm hoping to have the project wrapped up by the end of next weekend, not sure if this will happen or not since there a few good parties scheduled (mainly a boat party on the Thames tomorrow!) and i may not be in a very good state for modding! Still i will try my best.

I have been doing some laser cutting since a few things needed changing (fillport was in the wrong place etc etc).

I also did a test run of MiniMe outside of the box with all the wcing. The only leak was from the Bitspower Crystal T Block, when i had a look there were cracks running through it so i ordered another one.

My Crucial 64GB SSD also arrived! This is the prize i chose after winning the extended project competition at school with my previous build, The Bloo Box (photos can be seen in the first post of this worklog). Can't wait to start testing this thing!










New side panel with all my sponsors.










Switch Plate










Front lower fan grill and rear upper fan grill (both made of tinted acrylic)










Front lower fan grill










Crucial SSD!




























This is the new rear panel design. Originally this was going to be steel, but since i appear to have lost the laser cutter, this will now be acrylic.










And the new front panel.

Finally i have another sponsor to announce! This will most likely be the last sponsor since this build is coming to an end.










Roccat will be sponsoring me with:

Roccat Kone - Amazing gaming mouse!
Roccat Sota - Mouse mat
Roccat Vire - Gaming earphones
Roccat Apuri - Desktop management utility


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i like the new panel designs. looks awesome man.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks man, gonna try and get the acrylic ordered tomorrow.


----------



## LiquidForce

I really like those panel designs. They should add a new level of MiniDetail to MiniMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
This is the new rear panel design. Originally this was going to be steel, but since i appear to have *lost the laser cutter*, this will now be acrylic.

I hate it when I lose my small laser cutter..... that little bugger hides in the smallest places


----------



## Tator Tot

Those grills are beautiful man


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
I hate it when I lose my small laser cutter..... that little bugger hides in the smallest places









If I lose things I find the pub is always the best place to look...


----------



## photonmoo

everything looks so smexi


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao thankyou guys







Just went on a boat party, it was friggin amazing


----------



## spRICE




----------



## oliverw92

Lmao the DJ played it! It was so epic, everyone going 'im on a boat im on a boat'.

When we went under the millenium bridge there were people looking down and some chavs started spitting on us so a chant of 'we pay your benefiiits, we pay your benefiits' soon sorted them out. Nobody fell in thankfully.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
When we went under the millenium bridge there were people looking down and some chavs started spitting on us so a chant of 'we pay your benefiiits, we pay your benefiits' soon sorted them out. Nobody fell in thankfully.

Oh wow. SO British


----------



## oliverw92

Just watched the 5 minute vid my friend took, everyone was absolutely battered. For some reasons a massive 2 minute version of god save the queen started as we passed the london eye...

Because of the switch to 100% acrylic, i had to scrap the acrylic cubes with the LEDs in. To make use of all the LED headers on the custom pcb i have designed a couple of LED bars which i just finished. One takes 5 LEDs, the other takes 4. These will be attached somewhere in the case to highlight tubing etc.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking Awesome oliverw92, like the new custom sponsor panels


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









Spent a couple of hours with the acrylic laser cutter today and made the shellc







I ran out of 10mm m3 button heads though so i need to order some in a minute. Put a few bits together, it is looking sweet! Test fitted things like the mobo i/o panel and it fits perfectly (snaps right in







).

I heard from my powdercoater! He said he just got the pieces back in white, although i don't know whether this is just bits like the feet and gpu backplate, or whether he has done the lasering too and got the whole shell made.


----------



## AnG3L

Congrats on your win buddy! That project its so clean and... I dunno man it has something magical, every time it gets more and more interesting and wow!!! I really love that designs mate its so cool and it will fit very nice with the rest! Mod on buddy!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much AnG3L, what win btw?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm saying nothing, you will have to make guesses


----------



## phaseshift

what camera are you using for those pictures?


----------



## oliverw92

Nearly all except the last update (not the photo above) have been done with a Canon Ixus 95 IS


----------



## Tator Tot

Excuse me, but I think I may need a new pair of trousers.


----------



## oliverw92

Why thank you









BTW the brown marks on the front are on the plastic covering, those are from the lasering.

Tomorrow i need to sand down the sides (they are about 0.2mm too large) and those will be complete. Hopefully my 10mm m3 button heads will be here too so i can get the shell complete.

Good news! I found the powdercoater! He has done the little bits i needed doing in white, and will hopefully ship them tomorrow to me, here by thurs/friday. This weekend is gonna be busy!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks great man.


----------



## nafljhy

nicely done oliver!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa...

Can't wait for some more pictures!


----------



## coffeejunky

Nice








Any chance you could put something in there for scale? An AA battery is a good one


----------



## oliverw92

AA battery is too big









Joking lol, yeah sure i will do it later.

Thanks for the comments guys! Will buy everyone some new underwear soon


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
AA battery is too big









Joking lol, yeah sure i will do it later.

Thanks for the comments guys! Will buy everyone some new underwear soon









Can mine have Batman on it?

This is turning out to be a really fun looking project. I wish I had the time to do things like this...


----------



## oliverw92

I want a countdown to the epic update that is about to invade


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I want a countdown to the epic update that is about to invade









I can has early teaser?


----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I want a countdown to the epic update that is about to invade









one, two, a one-two-three-four










My bad, you said countdown... not count off.


----------



## sweffymo

10987654321

ok update naough!!!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Fine ok have an update









*Update #19*

We are nearing completion! I spent a few hours with the acrylic laser cutter this week and got the shell busted out (given up on the aluminium/steel shell now). It is now glued up, nearly all the smoked acrylic done and just waiting for a few screws and the stuff from the powdercoater (i heard from him - he hopefully shipped the bits today!). I also got a new toy in the post today, a softbox/lightbox combo for taking even better photographs. This thing is amazing for Â£50! It can either be used as an overhead light for large things, or you can put it on a desk and it stands up like a mini tent, so you open a little door on it and you can take pics of small things with excellent lighting. Doesn't come with a stand, so i use one of the cymbal stands from my drum kit. Works perfectly! Anyway, i hope you can see the quality of photos has MASSIVELY improved now.










Decided to take some better shots of the SSD (the originals didnt do it justice!)










More SSD goodness!










An E8200, for the hell of it.










Completed sponsors side panel. Made of 5mm white acrylic for the outside ring and 5mm smoked for the inside.










Few pictures missing here, dunno where they went. At this stage i had the front, base and back capillary bonded with dichloromethane (this stuff can take 600p/inch^2 after curing for 24 hours, although it bonds instantly). I test fitted the PCB, drive bay and rear exhaust at this point.










The CD drive fits perfectly!










Here are some of my crazy designs realised by the laser cutter. There are loads of holes in the smoked acrylic, hard to see due to the shadows.










Switch plate installed










Another shot of the front










Close up of the fan controller and its mount. You may notice it is 'floating', this is because one of the bolts for the feet come up right underneath it, so i had to jack it up 5mm off the base.










Now to the rear of the case. This is a ventilation grill, which also acts as a rear window giving a view of the tubing in the back. The acrylic is translucent, the backing is still on the other side at the moment, however, to stop it getting scratched.










On the left is the 60mm fan vent and on the right are the PSU mounting holes and vent holes.










Side panel on! You can also see the PCI hole.










Switches installed. The two empty holes are for the potentiometers for the fan controller.










More of the lovely black switches










And now to some shots of the finished shell! For all the previous photos in this update i was using my new softbox as a lightbox - putting it down on a table and using it as a tent to take photos of small things. I now attached it to a cymbal stand and used it to light up a larger area. These photos have had NO editing at all, believe it or not!










Showing off the sponsor panel










Yes, some screws are missing, these are coming tomorrow. You can also see the top with the fillport and radiator hole.










And a view from the back with the blank right panel.










Some people were asking for me to put something in to give a scale of the case, so here is an AA battery next to the case!










And put even more scale on it, this is my new toy on the left (the softbox) on the cymbal stand. The shell is actually ontop of the amplifier i made two years ago. Can see the corner of my keyboard too.

Tomorrow is wiring and sleeving day (hopefully)! Will try and get as much done as i can, kinda busy though. Friday i have a half day so i will be busy busy busy on this! Until next time!


----------



## Touge180SX

Holy Crap!!!!


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## sweffymo

VERY epic update! This case looks even more beautiful than I thought from your little teaser update a while ago...

You should send these pics to the case mod competition so that they can actually see what it looks like...


----------



## oliverw92

It is pretty much over now i think, and they can't update the pictures, i already asked. Silly system! Don't mind tbh, i have my eyes set on bigger fish!


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O very nice. Is it finished?


----------



## oliverw92

Nop, the side panels aren't actually screwed onto anything, they are just such a perfect fit that friction is keeping them there







Hopefully my Roccat sponsorship, potentiometer dials, 10mm screws and powdercoated bits will arrive tomorrow. Although i know they won't knowing my luck


----------



## coffeejunky

Ooh...nice. Pics look great








That thing really is small. I can only imagine how tricky the plumbing will be on it.

In Before that's what she said


----------



## oliverw92

Cable management is going to be harder if i'm honest, sleeving the cables actually makes it very difficult to manipulate that 24pin. The plumbing will be pretty simple, as long as the compression fittings dont blister my hands too much


----------



## dominique120

I cant wait to see this!!


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks purty! Sub'd


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

That's, what, about the size of a Gamecube?

In any case, that looks gorgeous. +


----------



## Sparhawk

Great looking build!

Gotta get me a softbox... could you help a poor man out with a link to the one you have?


----------



## pzyko80

game cube with more powah good job I my jaw dropped when i saw it scaled


----------



## spRICE

That doesn't look tiny at all except for in the scale pictures
That is another way of saying that your attention to detail is impeccable


----------



## CattleRustler




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I just want to see this thing with water in it!

P.S. Do sponsors give you discounts or free products?


----------



## oliverw92

Sponsors send you free things for the project. None of them have offered discounts or more free stuff after this project, if thats what you mean.

tehpwner: yeh it is the size of a gamecube










Sparhawk: on ebay, search for '125W softbox' or something similar. I will give you a link when i get home, but the only i have is for the UK.

Pzycho80 and Sprice: yeh you will get even more of a scale once i start putting the bits in it!

Thanks for the comments







At school now, gonna go to the workshops and sand down the side panels a bit (they are too accurate! took me 5 minutes to get them to go on.)

Hopefully i should have the screws when i get back, and the roccat sponsorship and the powdercoated bits should have been delivered to my mums work. Hopefully...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

But when you're done yet get to keep this with all of the sweet stuff, right?


----------



## Blitz6804

I would presume so, provided he provide his sponsors with all the ePr0nz they want.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh i get to keep it









For the person wanting softbox info:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## shinji2k

Amazing. I wish I had access to some of the equipment you do. Although it's probably good I don't. I wouldn't be home much







.


----------



## oliverw92

Haha, well don't wish too hard, the laser cutter i use is POS how laser cutters go. Half the edges it cuts aren't straight







. I don't know how it manages to not cut straight, but it can be pretty fail when trying to glue something straight.


----------



## oliverw92

I hate the royal mail. Still not god dam screws and no god dam sponsorship box and no god dam powdercoated components. I'm going away on monday for gods sake!


----------



## Du-z

Australia post went on strike for a day and a bit as well just a few days ago -_-


----------



## Blitz6804

Commonwealth for the lose? I hope you get the parts soon though oliverw92, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Du-z

we have a queen now....... jk


----------



## underdog1425

And I "wef fshgjklhdxvjkznxdjkvxdnjkvn erjkf w3rKJNxcjkvn" in mah pants

subbed


----------



## Killhouse

Awesome man! Been following this, love the contrast with the white acrylic and the blackness







Hope your last parts arrive in the morning.

No matter what you say about your laser cutter, it has distinct advantages!







Some of those cuts and patterns are just beautiful! I'm going to stop typing here before you get a full-on keyboard-orgasm


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks guys









No boxes turned up

My pump draws too many amps for my custom PCB so a few of the tracks blew up

Tried out the CD drive, it doesn't work. Can anyone clarify that you do not need to plug the SATA cable into a cd drive to make it turn on and open/close?

Made up a light bar with some acrylic and UV LEDs, found out the smoked acrylic goes a horrible brown colour under UV light.

Since yesterday, i am on holiday until the day after new years day. With only my iMac and xbox

My iMac just broke. Again.

I am now typing on an 8 year old laptop that has been a million times more reliable than my iMac that i got in 07 (heck this laptop came with 1gb of ram! It is now running win7!)

I'm pretty annoyed.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Haha thanks guys









No boxes turned up

My pump draws too many amps for my custom PCB so a few of the tracks blew up

Tried out the CD drive, it doesn't work. Can anyone clarify that you do not need to plug the SATA cable into a cd drive to make it turn on and open/close?

Made up a light bar with some acrylic and UV LEDs, found out the smoked acrylic goes a horrible brown colour under UV light.

Since yesterday, i am on holiday until the day after new years day. With only my iMac and xbox

My iMac just broke. Again.

I am now typing on an 8 year old laptop that has been a million times more reliable than my iMac that i got in 07 (heck this laptop came with 1gb of ram! It is now running win7!)

I'm pretty annoyed.


Unlucky. And yes, the drive should eject with no data connection. And lol at Macs just working.


----------



## oliverw92

Tell me about it. I have a plan that might get it working again, i need an OSX install disk though, which is not with me on holiday.


----------



## Killhouse

Keep strong man! I know it'll come out looking awesome. And yes, sorry, you dont need the SATA cable plugged in







Try and enjoy your holiday!


----------



## kerbitroy

I've only just recently started to look at this oliver, but that is some amazing design. I don't know how you ever find time to do all the stuff that you do in your spare time!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks ker, not many people in BOC really look in here, only Coffee and sometimes starbuck







I have no idea how i find the time lol. You wait until you see my next project plans


----------



## kerbitroy

I shall look forward to it


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You wait until you see my next project plans










I want to see inside your brain


----------



## Starbuck5000

Hey looking good oli, submitted to mdpc btw, this has to be the nicest sratch made case I have ever seen.

Did you find out what was up with the optical drive. And as for the pump how many amps does a D5 draw?


----------



## oliverw92

A d5 draws 1.5A, so this would draw around 1-1.2 since it is just a DDC combined with an Apogee GTZ.

I can't check out the optical drives or anything, on holiday till new years day.

Wow thanks for the MDPC submission! Not even finished yet


----------



## Du-z

Nice one mate!


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Beautiful! Amazing work! I love looking at the case mods on OCN, especially the small cases... not sure why they intrigue me but always have..... Can't wait to see the finished product! Happy New Year!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much guys









Sneak peak for OCN guys only!





































For some reason my Roccat sponsorship still isn't here. My powdercoated stuff still isn't here either. Bad times.

I also just blew up the CD drive. Smoke actually came out!


----------



## Daney

Shame about the CD drive..









Nonetheless, that case is absolutely superb! It's brilliant! Very well done







. I've been having the urge to create me an acrylic case recently but I doubt I'll ever do it, at least not to your standards xD.


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou very much Daney









Anyone can do it tbh. In my opinion, 50% of the work is done by planning.


----------



## jpz

Is that black/gray airbrush on white acrylic??


----------



## oliverw92

Nope, its the white LEDs inside


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Anyone can do it tbh. In my opinion, 50% of the work is done by planning.


fixed...

Quote:



Anyone can do it tbh. In my opinion, 50% of the work is done by planning, 48% by laser cutting, and the rest is just assembly


zing!

















just playing around, looks brill mate


----------



## _02

The detail on the white pieces in the front is great.

And was that an evolution midi controller I saw?

Looks awesome!


----------



## heathmcabee

This has got to be the most awesome thing I've seen on OCN.


----------



## jpz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


fixed...

zing!

















just playing around, looks brill mate


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is fantastic Oli!

I'm going to make an acrylic tech station at some point. I hope it can be half as good as this.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
fixed...

zing!

















just playing around, looks brill mate

OH no you didn't! Beware, CR, i hope you are keeping an eye on that MIG of yours!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *_02* 
The detail on the white pieces in the front is great.

And was that an evolution midi controller I saw?

Looks awesome!

Thanks







The time spent doing the CAD drawings for that was well worth it!

Nah, its an M-Audio Keystation Pro 88es. Midi keyboard really, not a controller.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heathmcabee* 
This has got to be the most awesome thing I've seen on OCN.

Wow thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
This is fantastic Oli!

I'm going to make an acrylic tech station at some point. I hope it can be half as good as this.

Well this isn't a techstation, so technically, the two will be uncomparable! Let me know when you have a worklog up


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice job man. I'm not a huge fan of LED's and such... but that does make me


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

OH no you didn't! Beware, CR, i hope you are keeping an eye on that MIG of yours!
nah, I rented a bear to hibernate in my garage for the winter


----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
nah, I rented a bear to hibernate in my garage for the winter









Uhhh, shouldn't the bear be paying you rent?









fixed...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
nah, I rented a bear to *help me keep warm* in my garage for the winter


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao, true JPZ

Thanks Tator! I can turn all the LEDs off, which is useful. There is a switch built into the fan


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


In my opinion, 50% of the work is done by planning.


Absolutely, but fantastically amazing job







+







for sheer inspiration!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Killhouse









Another OCN sneaky peak:




























Decided to set it up, even though i havn't got everything yet. It took me 7 hours to assemble, and it isn't properly done







I need to rethink the tube routing, at the moment i can't properly mount the rad, there is stuff in the way. May involve getting some more 90 degree fittings etc. It is also nearly impossible to fit anything in the pci-e x16 slot with the pci backplate still fitted







. Just making a USB boot disk as we speak to install win7 since i destroyed my slimline drive. I realise why now, i supplied it with 12v instead of 5 o.o


----------



## Daney

Looks great but a little cramped! How did you manage to fit all that in?!


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh it was a challenge i tell you!

The powdercoated bits just turned up







Along with my clear coolant and white tubing!


----------



## twich12

interesting... cool... helpful... SUBBED


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daney*


Looks great but a little cramped! How did you manage to fit all that in?!










wait for it...

thats what she said


----------



## oliverw92

Oh dear -.-


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


i supplied it with 12v instead of 5 o.o












Looking awesome, I love the size of it and building something small like that has always intrigued me. What is it's main purpose? It seems suited to an uber-HTPC or something. Love the way the acrylic has come out, white is a really good colour - sort of adds to the cuteness of it


----------



## oliverw92

It will be my gaming pc, beleive it or not







Will upgrade it to a 5670 when they are released, should handle all the games i play like l4d2 etc. Just got Synergy set up so I am sharing my mac's mouse and keyboard with MiniMe across the network







It works really well!

How are your SSD speeds killhouse? Just did an HDTune:


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


...i supplied it with 12v instead of 5 o.o


So you tried to overclock your ODD? I like it. 125x burn speed.


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao









I have an issue now, i don't have a 5v supply to my custom pcb







Time to work out what resistor i need to drop the voltage to 5v


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lmao









I have an issue now, i don't have a 5v supply to my custom pcb







Time to work out what resistor i need to drop the voltage to 5v


Just as a little tidbit - HD5670's have been shown off and tested.

Also, as for the resistor, could you use one that comes with some fans? Wouldn't that save you some trouble of atleast tracking down which type you need?


----------



## oliverw92

Fan ones just drop it down to 7v by connecting the negative pin on the fan to 5v on the molex connector. If the fan needs 5v, they just use the 5v on the molex/3pin fan connector.

Yeah seen that 5670 article. Thanks









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/nVidia-GeForce...#ht_1207wt_941

Tempted to pick one up and have the world's smallest SLI rig


----------



## Tator Tot

Hybrid SLi runs like such poo though.

And that HD5670 picture makes it seem like it would be a little to big for your case. I'm not sure though.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Hybrid SLi runs like such poo though.

And that HD5670 picture makes it seem like it would be a little to big for your case. I'm not sure though.


That picture doesn't look like it has the reference heatsink. Look at the white lines on the PCB...

I think that it'll probably have a single-slot cooler when it's released...

BTW, the project's looking really good, Ollie! I can't wait to see what it looks like with the pow[d]ercoated pieces and the white tubing!


----------



## oliverw92

The 5670 should fit, its the same length as the 4670.

Does hybrid SLI really run that bad?









Thanks sweffymo







Yeh its powdercoating


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
The 5670 should fit, its the same length as the 4670.

Does hybrid SLI really run that bad?









Thanks sweffymo







Yeh its powdercoating

Oh. I was hoping that you coated it in POWAH...

I knew that it was powdercoating, but I made a typo so I just left it in...


----------



## oliverw92

Lol









I just put the feet on, looks awesome







It looks like some kind of robot with its little feet lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Does hybrid SLI really run that bad?









Compared to Hybrid Crossfire, yeah Hybrid SLi is just a turd.

Though, both are not that great, it's like Early dual GPU, all of it is driver related in the bugs.
Hybrid Power runs fine though.
Hybrid Power = GPU shuts off and IGP takes over to do 2D tasks


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm ok, maybe i won't bother.

Stress testing, peaks out at 50, idles at 30. Pretty dam happy! It is interesting to see the temperature dump from the CPU into the loop and how it affects the onboard GPU, which idles at 35, and then goes up to 43 after an hour of CPU stress testing. Currently havn't got the 4670 installed, want to completely finish bleeding first,

Pump is surprisingly noisy, which is a little annoying. Hopefully it will get quieter after it has finished bleeding.


----------



## twich12

not real... he clearly owns a shrink ray... thats that big thing in the picture above it... its not a lamp, just believe me AWESOME!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It will be my gaming pc, beleive it or not







Will upgrade it to a 5670 when they are released, should handle all the games i play like l4d2 etc. Just got Synergy set up so I am sharing my mac's mouse and keyboard with MiniMe across the network







It works really well!

How are your SSD speeds killhouse? Just did an HDTune:
...


Thats a very sexy gaming rig in that case (edit: hah, get it?!)







I wonder if you could get one of those mini-ITXs with ION graphics even smaller?







It's been interesting me lately because those mobo's are even smaller and they have good reviews for HTPCs. Passive cooling too so you wouldnt hear a thing!

Anyway... Been getting funny results with HD Tune, around 120-200MBs read. What block size are you using because I think HD tune is lying to me








You know when you watch a jumpy movie and you leap right out of your seat? thats how shockingly fast it is when the OS and startup programs are installed on it


----------



## GOTFrog

That is so perdy, I want one


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks GOTFrog









Killhouse if i was going to go smaller i would go Via NanoITX, they measure 7cmx10cm


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Killhouse if i was going to go smaller i would go Via NanoITX, they measure 7cmx10cm


Eesh, I could only find 17x17 boards! Then again - if you went any smaller than MiniMe I think I'd lose it...

You probably know already, but if you can work out the amperage of the CD drive you can work out the resistor pretty easily









Looking awesome, I know I dont need to tell you to keep up the good work!


----------



## oliverw92

I have no idea what the amperage is though


----------



## Killhouse

You could try putting some batteries in line to power it, just so that you could measure the amps. But the amps of the battery might be too much too in this case







I geuss you might be stuck with emailing the manufacturer.


----------



## oliverw92

I'll ask around


----------



## jpz

You can't use a resistor for the cd drive because it draws a varying amount of current. Even if you could use a resistor, it would need to dissipate 5-10W.

You need a regulator... either you can add a new regulator or use the regulated 5V from your existing power supply.

P.S. The max current rating for the drive should be written clearly on the drive and is likely 500mA-1A, although knowing the drive's max current draw won't do you any good because it will draw anywhere from a few milliamps to the rated max depending on how fast the drive motor is/isn't spinning.


----------



## oliverw92

Bah i will just wire up a feed from the regulated PSU line







Du-Z suggested a potential divider, but it would be a bit complex. +rep jpz


----------



## Killhouse

I believe you could make one out of 4 resistors in a Wheatstone Bridge.

http://www.electronics2000.co.uk/cal...calculator.php
R1: 100
R2: 100
R3: 100
R4: 1000
Supply V: 12

On the diagram given the voltage would be across where it says "Vbridge". The voltage given across is a function of the ratio of resistances, it works as an offset such that if all the resistors were the same then V-bridge would be zero. It's used to measure fine changes in resistance, often a strain gauge is used as one of the resistors so that small changes in voltage can be measured. But you could also use it here as a voltage regulator.

EDIT: this might be the same as a potential divider


----------



## oliverw92

THat is a potential divider









http://www.rapidonline.com/Electroni...kw/zener+diode

Zener diode! Du-Z is genius. Do you think a laptop optical drive could draw more than 5W? So that would be a max of just under 1A


----------



## jpz

A voltage divider wouldn't do any good- you still have the same problem. One of the resistors in your voltage divider would be in parallel with the drive. The two would simplify to a single resistor of varying resistance, leaving you with effectively a single resistor wired in series with a varying load.










Just run it off your power supply like you said.

Thanks for the rep!

@ killhouse

That won't work. The potential difference between those two points would change if you added a load between them.

@ Oli's new post

It is possible, but rather unlikely that the drive will draw more than 5 watts. You can make a regulator with a zener diode, but again I'd still suggest that you run the drive from your existing 5v supply.


----------



## Du-z

Genius Hardly









i think that you would want a fairly high rated one and don't get a cheap one . last thing that you want is it spiking up to 6volts before it

a voltage regulator would be safer though.


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm, thanks for the advice guys. Will see whats what after i dissemble the rig.

I really need a second hdd for the rig, i nearly filled the SSD already!


----------



## jpz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Du-z* 
Genius Hardly









i thoink that you would want a fairly high rated one and don't get a cheap one cheap. last thing that you want is it spiking up to 6volts before it

a voltage regulator would be safer though.

A zener diode is one type of voltage regulator.









@ Oli

If you did use a zener diode, you'd want to get one with a breakdown voltage of exactly 5V. Wire it in parallel with your 5V load(i.e. the optical drive), then wire the whole thing in series with a resistor. The resistor performs two functions- it provides the voltage drop, and it limits the current flowing through the zener diode.

It would help to know the max current draw of the drive in order to choose an appropriate resistor value, but it is not necessary. If you choose too high of a resistance, then the voltage supplied to the drive will drop below 5V. If you choose a resistance value that is too low, too much current will flow through the diode causing it to exceed its power rating and burn up.

You can calculate an appropriate value range for your resistor by calculating the resistance at these two extremes:

1. When the voltage drops just below 5V, no current flows through the diode and Imax(the drive's current rating) flows through the drive. Therefore the current flowing through your resistor is also Imax, and the voltage across the resistor is the difference between your supply(12V) and the voltage across the drive(5V). If the drives Imax is 500mA, then R would have to be 7V/0.5A = 14 ohms(Ohm's law).

2. The time at which the current flowing through the diode is at a maximum is when the drive is drawing no current. This means you can ignore the drive for this calculation- it effectively no longer exists. You know the voltage across the diode has to be 5V, and therefore the voltage across the resistor is 7V. Like in the first calculation, you need to know how much current is flowing through the resistor, which you can get from the diode's specs. For this calculation, the diode is at its power/current limit and about to burn up. You can calculate Imax of the diode from its power dissipation capability- 5 watts divided by 5 volts(the voltage across the diode) means 1 amp is running through the diode and thus the resistor. Ohm's law tells us that the value of R must be 7 volts / 1 amp = 7 Ohms.

Therefore, you would want an R value somewhere between 7 and 14 ohms if the drive was rated for 500mA.

I still recommend that you just run a line to your power supply- it's less work and also safer because it's much harder to wire the circuit incorrectly or otherwise screw something up.










Oh, and I almost forgot- if the pump noise is still bothering you, you can either run it at a lower speed(like undervolting a fan) and/or you can try to remount it in a way that reduces the amount of vibration passed to the case.


----------



## _Marvin_

One of my favorite mods her on OCN







, but If I were you I would not even use a disk drive, USB does it all for me.


----------



## oliverw92

Already got the mounting points and the hole in the front for the dvd drive, thanks for the input though









THanks JPZ, i think you are right, i will just take it off the PSU.

My new amp arrived for my audio setup, Cambridge Audio 640A V2. My god it is amazing


----------



## Madcatzfight

This build made me


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks MadCatz









Expect a huge update in a few days time when my iMac returns from another service (iFail, not iMac lol). My roccat sponsorship arrived today, awesome stuff!

My godfather got my a late christmas present, a Manfrotto Modo Tripod







That + softbox = pure win:










No editing except resizing


----------



## spRICE

Wow looks great is everything except the dvd drive set up?


----------



## Tator Tot

mmmmmm purdy box is purdy


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow this thing looks like a small robot with those feet I love it. And it looks huge in that pic.


----------



## LiquidForce

Looks sweet with those feet on


----------



## CattleRustler

nice Oli


----------



## Killhouse

It looks like a really evil toaster!

But really, amazing work. The colours and craftsmanship make this little box of win very winsome!


----------



## oliverw92

Haha thanks guys, there will be a proper update later on tonight. Just got my iFail back, it is fail no longer! Need to get all my documents back off that and get the shebang working again and you will have 20+ pictures


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

awsome oli, thats some pure win youve got there!

(gotta find out that auto subscribe, thought i subbed here but didnt







)


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Bassie









Told you guys this update is big...

*Update #20*

So yeah... it has been some time since an update! However, i hope the 57 images i have got for you make up for it!

I suppose i should explain whats been going on. As you probably guessed, i never had time to finish it before i left for christmas. In a mad rush to get it set up, i found out that the pump draws too many amps. It was too late however, it had already blown up the tracks on the PCB. At that point, i had 24 hours to finish the entire build before we left, and i needed to sleep at some point. I knew it was never going to happen so i gave up and just took my iMac with me on holiday.

Just before christmas, i sold my previous scratch build, The Bloo Box. This unfortunately got damaged by the blessed Royal Mail. The back acrylic panel got cracked and the 4870 1GB was damaged somehow. This kind of put a dampening on my modding spirits. Luckily the buyer was nice and we got it sorted out. I still have a borked 4870 sitting infront of me though...

After coming back from Devon, i had 2 weeks before school and exams. Even though i was still missing the powdercoated parts and white tubing for the build, i decided to assemble it and get it running. This went quite well and showed up a few issues that needed to be resolved for when i rebuilt it for the last time. There were issues with tubing kinking etc, i ended up having a loop of tube sticking out the motherboard I/O shield!

I should mention, during this time i blew up the cd drive by putting 12v through it instead of 5. Oops!

The rig ran well for 5 days, then one morning it wouldn't turn on properly. It would power up then instantly turn off. When i got home later that day i took the sides off and after much looking around , noticed Feser One all over the motherboard! I instantly ripped the rig apart and got everything out as carefully as i could. 4 hours, a whole box of cotton buds, some UV lights and alot of swearing, i got the mobo running again! I was incredibly lucky!

After the horror, i set up the Swiftech Apogee in a loop on its own. (for those who don't know, it is a pump/cpu block combo). After a few minutes, the top was really warm to touch. After 10 minutes, it was very hot, the tubing was soft and i burnt my finger on the CPU block! There was also a slow drip of coolant coming out of a join in the block. Obviously faulty.

I was then cleaning out the rad in the sink when i noticed water dripping out of the rad where it shouldn't. Upon further inspection, i noticed what looked like a dodgy braze on one corner. This hadn't actually caused the motherboard dampness, since the radiator was orientated so no coolant was coming out the hole. However, this has to be returned too now!

A week later after my first exam, my white tubing and Thermochill EC6 coolant turned up. Along with that came the powdercoated bits from Marcus! I was so chuffed with the job he had done i decided to put the rig back together but on air. This went well, until it decided to not post anymore...

So now for pictures!










They have been on two month journey from Hong Kong... during this time they fight fierce tiger, growling bear and evil iphone... ok i digress, either way they took ages to get here!










More of the fan control knobs










Got the switches wired up with white sleeving










Looks like some kind of weird snake! These are all the LED connections from the UV LED bar.










LED bar. This was scrapped due to it making the smoked acrylic go a horrible brown colour.










It lines up!










Here are the acrylic cubes drilled, tapped and glued into the corners. They measure 10mmx10mm!










Shmexy case feet from MNPCTech! They suite the build so perfectly!










Here you can see the Front designs showing through the smoked acrylic.










Got my knobs on!










Set up the PSU for a lighting test.










Believe it or not, there are only the LEDs from the fan and one LED on the custom PCB making all that light!










Really sets off the sponsor panel










Front fan grill designs










These are some dodgy pictures (and the only pictures) i took of the pc setup for the first time!










At this point i had the GPU out so i could get everything in easily. As you can see, it is VERY cramped!










Psu running without the top on. Managed to electrocute myself a fair few times!










All up and running! Here you can see it on my new Hi-Fi stand with my new audio setup. Cambridge Audio 640A V2, a pair of Q-Acoustic 1020i's and an Eltax Atomic A8 sub. Sounds amazing!










Puts a bit of scale on it doesn't it!










We now jump to after the leak. Here is the powdercoated stuff from Marcus! MASSIVE props to him, the powdercoat is brilliant! Here is the motherboard i/o, absolutely perfect fit.










Enermax Cluster with powdercoated white inner ring.










Thanks to Enermax for the keyboard and fans!










Motherboard all prepped for air cooling.










Power supply with the powdercoated top on. Looks brilliant! Sorry for the yellow tint, my white balance was set on shade for some reason...










4670 1gb with powdercoated white PCI backplate.










More of the powersupply










The powdercoat is thinner than i thought, all the details are still there.










Roccat Sponsorship arrived! (finally! Their post department put the wrong address on so it went back to them lol). This is the Roccat Arvo slimline gaming keyboard. The box is surprisingly small!










Inside we find a cardboard frame holding the keyboard in place. I thought there was more keyboard being hidden by the cardboard, but no...










... its so small! I was really surprised! (inb4 thats what she said). The arvo is only 17cm deep at the deepest part. It fits perfectly anywhere, particularly infront of a keyboard i found. The design has been considered carefully so it is not too over the top, but it still feels special. The cut corners and interesting Escape key add to the 'gaming' side of the keyboard, along with the illuminated arrow keys. One way space has been saved is buy combining the numpad with the arrow keys, delete home ins and page keys and two programmable macro keys. To change between the numbers and the other keys, you hit the mode button which is at the very top right of the keyboard. This works rather well. The first thing i checked was that it worked right when in the BIOS. It did, and had no hiccups whatsover. They have really pulled that feature off well.










A nice addition for any game really are these thumb buttons. They are positioned perfectly so you can hit them with your space-bar thumb easily and quickly. The middle one has a raised dot so you know which is which when you are being a hardcore gamer sitting in the dark at 3am in the morning high on coffee and smelling of... i digress again.










Here you can see the interesting escape key and the even more innovative function keys. Roccat has positioned them so that they 'hang' off the back. This may ring alarm bells of 'unstable keys', but they work really well. They are in the exact same position as normal, but are just adapted to use the space better. It also makes the keyboard look much nicer and more modern.

The only other key features are the flip out feet which feel nice and solid unlike other keyboards and the rubber pads. These are really grippy and they even have them on the flip out feet, something alot of keyboards lack. It also helps reduce noise when typing.

Overall i give the Roccat Arvo a 10/10!










Here we have the Roccat Sota granulated mouse mat. It was a lot larger than i imagined!










An interesting, although not very useful feature is the ability to see what the surface and base of the mat feel like. I don't really see the point in this, since i have never seen Roccat products on the shelf, and on the internet you can't actually touch things... if only you could... it would make certain things much more 'interactive'... i digress again!

My main issue with the Sota and i have thought this the moment i opened the box from Roccat is the packaging. The mat is encased in a plastic shell which has been heated around the edges to make one of those horrible plastic cases that you can only open with scissors and ends up cuttting your hands to bits the more you cut it open. It also means the Sota takes up an unprescedented amount of space during shipping. It measures nearly 50cm x 30cm with the packaging! I just don't understand their choice in this packaging. The mat is flexible, so why not roll it up in a tube? The last issue with the packaging is the proximity of the glued edge where you have to cut to the mouse mat. It took me a few minutes to get it open because i was so anxious about cutting into the mouse mat. You can just imagine it... little Timmy gets a Sota for his birthday. He hurriedly opens it up with scissors when disaster strikes! The sota has been decapitated due to dodgy packaging!

Anyway, back to the real world. Roccat needs to do something about that. It is the only thing letting it down!










The actual mat itself is brilliant. The surface is perfect, it grips well, it is the perfect size and it even has funky corners that match the Arvo keyboard.










Here you can see that it is flexible (hint to Roccat: put it in a tube!)

Overall i give the Sota an 8/10, due to the bad packaging.


----------



## oliverw92

We now move onto the Roccat Kone. I have always admired this mouse, and was really pleased when Roccat agreed to it. The box is minimalist in comparison to some companies like Razer. It gives you the facts about it and shows off a bit at the same time with a HUGE list of awards it has won!










They have included one of those silly flaps on the front which, again, seem like something more appropriate for on-the-shelf products, not non-touchable internet products. They might have well has sent it in plain brown box, it would make no difference to me in the long run. Still, its makes for a nice photo


















Inside the inner box we have an inner plastic box inside an inner plastic bag... yeah everything is inside of something. We also have some software and some useless bits of paper telling me about some case study of a place at some coordinates... come on... i'm not 12...










A REALLY nice addition to the product is this intriguing box.










Inside we have a set of weights for the mouse ranging from 5g (preinstalled) up to 25g. We also have a driver cd in the other half, although i can't stand mini cds. The amount of times my mum tries to put them in her laptop's slotloading drive and i have to get it out...










Then we move on to the stunning piece of craftmanship itself. It really is gorgeous to look at. It is the only mouse i find more attractive than my iMac's mouse, the Logitech MX Revolution.










The lighting is so nice, much nicer than the Razer alternatives. The software allows you to change the colour of every LED, set them to flashing, change colour, pulsate etc. You can turn them off individually too, or all off.










My current light setting.

The mouse is a dream to use. It runs amazingly well on the Roccat Sota mouse mat. I always find it interesting to see if companies can make other products that compliment existing ones they make, and they have pulled it off well here. I have personally settled on the 5g weight, although i may change to 10g.

The software for the Kone is absolutely brilliant. It is easy to navigate, bug-free and doesn't look like some illegal satanic control panel designed to carefully and precisely torture people like the Razer software.

I give the Kone a 9.5/10, losing the 0.5 due to the few things in the packaging and also the weird diagonal line in the palm rest.










The last few photos were taken with my late christmas present from my godfather. It is a Manfrotto tripod







In particular, the Manfrotto Modo. For those of you who aren't photographers/who are photographers who are both blind and deaf, Manfrotto make some of the best and most respected tripod in the industry. They are renowned for sturdiness, but also have a VERY sturdy price tag. Unlike normal Manfrotto tripods however, the Manfrotto Modo doesn't cost you your future babies. Infact, it only cost Â£60! It also has so many little features it keeps you entertained for days! In this picture you see it in the 'floorstanding' position.










If you twist the middle grey ring, it puts it into a different position mode. This allow you to splay the legs more of less. For example, it is now in the 'flat' position which allows you to get right under something (skirts?!)










It is now in the table top mode.










This is the ring for adjusting the position.










One of the nicest features is the tripod head. The dial that points to 'video' controls how much the head can turn. On video mode it can move left, right, up and down. If you put it into photo it moves 360 degrees. To lock/unlock the head you flick the trigger on the handle.

Thoroughly recommend it to anyone looking for a tri-pod!










Now we get on to the part you have been waiting for! Pictures of it in a working state! Admittedly it is only air cooling, but who cares!










I'm really pleased with the lighting, it is very subtle and is just what i wanted. I am glad i scrapped the UV!










A little squashed in there! I replaced the UV led in the board with a white LED to match the rest of the build.










Top of the box with the MNPCTech fan grill.










Front panel with the switches and dials. Looks perfect in my opinion!










This is my favourite photo so far! This has had NO editing except cropping! It just shows what a decent tri-pod, cheap softbox, table and bed sheet can do! Please don't be fooled by the perspective, it hasn't grown!

Well, that is it for a while until i get my watercooling bits back! I'm tired now after typing all that...


----------



## Tator Tot

@ box







@ box next to sub







@ work.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

sick man, just sick!

I can has?


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks so much guys







Its your comments that keep me going! I started typing this update at 7pm, its now 10:05pm. I'm pretty tired...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oli, this is so awsome!!







so much win in that small case!!
thing surprices me every time i see it


----------



## Starbuck5000

Every time I visit this thread oli I end up needing new boxers, at this rate I might have to ask M&S for sponsorship


----------



## oliverw92

Rofl, thanks starbuck









Thanks bassie


----------



## CattleRustler

thats a really sexy little piece of work there oli.
seriously.












































of 5


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks so much CR, means alot


----------



## Oupavoc

Nice stuff dude


----------



## Swiftes

Oli, I haven't visited in ages, but my god is that **** hot.


----------



## LiquidForce

words cannot describe...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Could I make a request?

Could you make this less awesome - so that we all don't have to feel so bad about how ugly this makes our cases look?









No, I'm serious; there's way too much win contained in that case. Its not fair...


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao, i want to quote that! Thanks so much for the kind words


----------



## Killhouse

+








































































I love this build in every way, I was a little worried that the white acrylic would look a bit "plasticy" if you know what I mean. But the colours have come out amazing, I especially love the mixture of smoked acrylic and white patterned front.

Ps. update your avatar!


----------



## oliverw92

Will do to that last photo







Thanks killhouse!


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, just wow. Great job.


----------



## retrogamer1990

Excellent. just excellent. One last thing you need to address though, make some sort of acrylic cover for the orange PCI-E slot in either black or white. The orange sort of ruins the black/white theme


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm thats what i was thinking. Not sure how i could do that though with a gpu in.


----------



## Killhouse

Could you just spend a little time with a permanent marker/sharpie? I don't know of the intricacies of airfix paint but that could also be an option.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, you could try to put some masking tape inside, be sure it covers at least the pins, and use masking tape around the slots. Use paper to cover the rest of the mobo and spray it








i would go for black.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It's beautiful! I haven't visited this thread in a while but I'm glad I have this morning. You have done an excellent job! The powdercoating looks sexy as hell...

And that is one nice tripod too!


----------



## the_beast

the PCIe slot should be easily removeable - use pliers on thclips on the bottom and it will pull right off leaving the rows of pins. You can then swap it will a slot of the colour of your choice from a suitable donor board or spray etc.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
well, you could try to put some masking tape inside, be sure it covers at least the pins, and use masking tape around the slots. Use paper to cover the rest of the mobo and spray it








i would go for black.

Hmm that sounds very risky, not going there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It's beautiful! I haven't visited this thread in a while but I'm glad I have this morning. You have done an excellent job! The powdercoating looks sexy as hell...

And that is one nice tripod too!

Thanks spider







Yeah the tripod is dam nice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_beast* 
the PCIe slot should be easily removeable - use pliers on thclips on the bottom and it will pull right off leaving the rows of pins. You can then swap it will a slot of the colour of your choice from a suitable donor board or spray etc.

Ooo i might try this, thanks!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ooo i might try this, thanks!

The pics in this thread might show you a little of what you should expect to be doing with the slot-swap.

A PCIe slot pretty much looks the same with the pins grouped slightly differently.

Good luck...


----------



## Danylu

Not sure if you've mentioned it anywhere - but have you got some physical dimensions lol?


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Very nice looking indeed there oliverw92, nice mouse and Tripod too!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_beast* 
The pics in this thread might show you a little of what you should expect to be doing with the slot-swap.

A PCIe slot pretty much looks the same with the pins grouped slightly differently.

Good luck...

Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Not sure if you've mentioned it anywhere - but have you got some physical dimensions lol?

Yeh, its been everywhere. It is 20x20x20cm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Very nice looking indeed there oliverw92, nice mouse and Tripod too!

Thanks Swagman!


----------



## Sparhawk

Getting better all the time! Keep it up!


----------



## N3G4T1v3

Wow that's flippin epic. Nice work


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys









Good news! I've got everything working on air! It decided to completely stop working again, but with some fiddling it is now running, including the GPU.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks guys









Good news! I've got everything working on air! It decided to completely stop working again, but with some fiddling it is now running, including the GPU.


what had gone wrong?


----------



## oliverw92

I'm really not sure. I think the windows installation had gone wrong. Either that, or there were some default bios settings that were wrong. Like ACPI was off, meaning i couldn't reinstall sucessfully, and booting off of something kept on failing. I know for sure that one stick of the Ballistix are dead.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

thats no fun... :-(


----------



## spRICE

At least your molex connectors didn't set on fire like mine just did


----------



## UkGouki

wow just went back through the pages awesome work oli love the color and nice to have sponsership


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Papang

I just got one myself this past Dec/09 and seemed to be the only ticket for mini-Itx in the high performance area. I correct myself, there was another brand out there named J&R but was not available on this side of the world, besides not having a lot of reviews.

I was asking in the forum for experiences of this mobo and the possibility of water cooling it when I upgrade my proc. and vid. card later down the road. One of the members pointed me in the right direction and duh! for me for not using the "search" function. The forum is so gigantic! Once my mobo is a little "old" is when I start going nuts on experimentation and a high OC with WC was a "to do".

I too am into small, just like cars nowadays. Gone for me as the "gas guzzlers": ATX mobos, full sized towers, psus that strain you wall socket supply, SLIs and Crossfires (May the Almighty forgive triple or quadruple vid. cards), and all the other excesses of material usage (anti-ecological?). "The new IN is small", I say. but without sacrificing performance.

Your project puts to rest that all mini-Itxs are low powered "just good enough" things like Atoms or even Ions (what happened to Via?), hehe. Kudos for foresight, the unusual and a hot mod!

From now on, your great worklog is my new Bible while I wet my feet with this new format. Did you know that DFI and Zotac are about to bring out a socket 1156 model which promises to be even more up to date? Tickled to death! BUT I have to squeeze all I can from this model before upgrading. It is nice to know though that manufacturers are taking this format more seriously which makes it exciting and something to look forward to. And you broke ground on this, so...Congrats for being a pioneer into what I hope will be the "new frontier", haha! Mod on and best of luck in your endeavors. Will be keeping a close eye.









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papang*


I just got one myself this past Dec/09 and seemed to be the only ticket for mini-Itx in the high performance area. I correct myself, there was another brand out there named J&R but was not available on this side of the world, besides not having a lot of reviews.

I was asking in the forum for experiences of this mobo and the possibility of water cooling it when I upgrade my proc. and vid. card later down the road. One of the members pointed me in the right direction and duh! for me for not using the "search" function. The forum is so gigantic! Once my mobo is a little "old" is when I start going nuts on experimentation and a high OC with WC was a "to do".

I too am into small, just like cars nowadays. Gone for me as the "gas guzzlers": ATX mobos, full sized towers, psus that strain you wall socket supply, SLIs and Crossfires (May the Almighty forgive triple or quadruple vid. cards), and all the other excesses of material usage (anti-ecological?). "The new IN is small", I say. but without sacrificing performance.

Your project puts to rest that all mini-Itxs are low powered "just good enough" things like Atoms or even Ions (what happened to Via?), hehe. Kudos for foresight, the unusual and a hot mod!

From now on, your great worklog is my new Bible while I wet my feet with this new format. Did you know that DFI and Zotac are about to bring out a socket 1156 model which promises to be even more up to date? Tickled to death! BUT I have to squeeze all I can from this model before upgrading. It is nice to know though that manufacturers are taking this format more seriously which makes it exciting and something to look forward to. And you broke ground on this, so...Congrats for being a pioneer into what I hope will be the "new frontier", haha! Mod on and best of luck in your endeavors. Will be keeping a close eye.









Cheers and Saludos


Yeh I heard of J&R, they make a great AM2 mITX board which i very nearly went for.

You did well to find this thread tbh, there are barely any mITX watercooling projects on here, i think i recall seeing one other!

I have to agree in most cases. MiniMe is plenty powerful enough for most games, it doesn't get amazing FPS, but it never drops below 25 on all steam games i play so it doesn't bother me. Who cares if your pc can play a game 100fps faster than our eyes can see it eh!

Thanks very much! That means alot







One of the goals was to well and truly prove that mITX is no different to more common form factors like ATX. Small is not bad, it is just different.

Please, exploit my findings as much as you want







And have fun with your project! Yeah i have read about them. The DFI is already released, although i think the Zotac is going to be better since it can utilise i3/i5 IGPs and also has 6 SATA ports, compared to the 3 on the DFI. Wow man, i really don't know what to say to all that praise! Thankyou, i suppose! I just hope that this project has helped/is helping others realise that there is no disadvantage to having a small PC. One thing i have also helped show with this is that everyone massively overcompensates with their PSU wattage. People often don't beleive me when i tell them they could run an i7 and a a gtx285 on a 350W psu (non-overclocked ofc), but its very possible. If you take a look at OEM PSUs in alienwares and HP gaming pcs, they are all so much less than what everyone gets on here when they build a pc.


----------



## jacobroufa

Hey oliverw92. Your build is incredible. I may have commented earlier on in this thread but I wanted to ask a question right now. I have a Shuttle KPC K45 that I'd like to water cool and I like the components you used in this build... Was thinking of getting the same board at the very least. I'm curious about the PSU though. What is the model number and dimensions of the PSU you ended up using? The stock K45 is only 100w and only has a 20, not 24 pin power connector so I can't use it. If the one you have is the right size, physically, I'd like to know what it is so I may procure one.








Thanks for the inspiration and competition... You may not have the "World's Smallest Watercooled PC" much longer...









(K45 is 28cm long x 19cm wide x 17cm tall for reference)


----------



## oliverw92

Hi, thanks for the praise









It is a PSU from a shuttle actually. Although the actual PSU is an FSP Group 250W PSU. If you look on ebay for things like 'shuttle psu' or 'flexatx psu' or 'shuttle 250W psu'
you can find them for like Â£35.

BTW mine is still smaller







That case works out to be 9044cm^3, minime is 8000


----------



## jacobroufa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hi, thanks for the praise









It is a PSU from a shuttle actually. Although the actual PSU is an FSP Group 250W PSU. If you look on ebay for things like 'shuttle psu' or 'flexatx psu' or 'shuttle 250W psu'
you can find them for like Â£35.

BTW mine is still smaller







That case works out to be 9044cm^3, minime is 8000

Hey man, praise is earned and you are an artist. And an artist willing to share experience and teachings. You deserve no less than praise. If I had money to throw at you I would!

Thanks for the tip on the PSU. I thought that was the one you were using. I've got the model number written down somewhere, just had to doublecheck with you to make sure it was powerful enough and the right size.









And to that last little bit all I can say is :swearing:

I still wanna watercool the Shuttle. Killer LAN box on the cheap.


----------



## oliverw92

Shuttles are great little cases to watercool







Alot easier than doing something smaller. You also don't have such a card length limitation that you get in mine.


----------



## jacobroufa

The only limitation I have is that which I put on myself. That and a single slot video card.  But I'd like to keep it all internal which means CPU only loop for simplicity and a single 92x92mm radiator.

Sooooo stoked to be thinking about this project. Never watercooled before. Helped friends set up loops, but never myself.


----------



## oliverw92

Make sure you put up a log, link me to it when its up


----------



## oliverw92

Oooo i've been moved to the sponsored section


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oooo i've been moved to the sponsored section









Because you have sponsors - threads are being grandfathered in.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh i know







Had big discussions with admin about it in the thread about the new system.


----------



## Bill Owen

I've been so busy, I forgot about checking up on this build, ......*WOW!*

salute!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks very much Bill









Just sorting out RMA stuff now. Having some issues with the watercooling stuff, which hopefully will get sorted.

eBuyer are fantastic, it seems like i'm getting an XFX 5670 1GB as a replacement for the 4670! Just sorting out the rest of it.

The ram is still in the post to crucial


----------



## gumbie

Wow.. this is amazing! Very very nice


----------



## Gamersunited22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks very much Bill









Just sorting out RMA stuff now. Having some issues with the watercooling stuff, which hopefully will get sorted.

eBuyer are fantastic, it seems like i'm getting an XFX 5670 1GB as a replacement for the 4670! Just sorting out the rest of it.

The ram is still in the post to crucial










Yea they dont care what the card is, more how much it costs ergo if i return something that cost Â£500 they wont replace it, they will replace it and if its cheaper give you the money back ^^

Other week i RMA'd 
Mobo
GPU > Not in stock so i got a brand new PSU
Wireless Card > Was not broken but i didnt want so i surged it and returned it xD

They took one day extra so i did have to ring them up, had a go and got free before 12 next day delivery,

I still dont know how you got sponsored by Ebuyer! They are usually keep to them selves, love the rig mate!

Carry on doing what you love,


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumbie*


Wow.. this is amazing! Very very nice










Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gamersunited22*


Yea they dont care what the card is, more how much it costs ergo if i return something that cost Â£500 they wont replace it, they will replace it and if its cheaper give you the money back ^^

Other week i RMA'd 
Mobo
GPU > Not in stock so i got a brand new PSU
Wireless Card > Was not broken but i didnt want so i surged it and returned it xD

They took one day extra so i did have to ring them up, had a go and got free before 12 next day delivery,

I still dont know how you got sponsored by Ebuyer! They are usually keep to them selves, love the rig mate!

Carry on doing what you love,


Yeh i'm really impressed by them, I'm not actually dealing with their returns department though, I have a contact in marketing









Haha it took me 3 months of emails to get them to join the project!


----------



## Gamersunited22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks









Yeh i'm really impressed by them, I'm not actually dealing with their returns department though, I have a contact in marketing









Haha it took me 3 months of emails to get them to join the project!


Ahhhhhh lol, nice well they are awesome, there customer support could be better some times.. everyone there is American lol, and when i was sorting out my RMA they tryed to charge me Â£120 for a replacement, (Replacement was free but they tryed to charge me for it), the thing i like about them now is you never wait more than 2 weeks for everything to be sorted out.

Where the emails like...
"Yo im making this mad case mawd you wont care but can you give me a bundle please







(Spam's please about 10000 times)"

I have to admit im thinking about getting a water cooling rig on the go but for what i have at the moment its over kill, i was thinking something simple like a Dual loop / double bay res / pumps / triple rad / GPU on one loop and Cpu on the other, but at the same time my temps on my orochi dont go above 30c...

Does your contact want to get me some free stuff


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh they never reply to the eTickets before your order goes out. I wanted to change the shipping address, and they answered 3 days after it arrived lol.

Nah, they were actually pretty sensible ones







lol

Go for it! Its fun









Lol, dunno mate, you would have to find out yourself!


----------



## Gamersunited22

Well yea i dont really game much any more like messing around with my PC And modding, got my orochi (huge heatsink) cooler than my mates zalaman with some ghetto mods... (3 fans stuck on with blue tack ^^)

And yea they did that to me once with the enotes and i had to leave college to get home and shout at them xD

Ebuyer the best way.. ring them up to sort it all out so much easier xD


----------



## oliverw92

Haha yeah I much prefer phoning people now.


----------



## Gamersunited22

Haha yea, well the last time i had to phone them it was a pain, i was getting something refunded for a friend which was mine (ordered off his account) and asked them to change the adress and they got it wrong and it took me 20 minutes for them to change my address, although they are good once you are on the phone with them. Had worse incidents tbh never buy from special tech, got my fans thrown around and delivered a day late (Night before a LAN lol) The dude who opened them thought they where just some fans... muwahahha i love my scythe s flex's that nearly got robbed, in the end i got a free refund on the postage!


----------



## Oupavoc

Nice work dude


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks Oupavoc









http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=3568










XFX 5670 just got shipped out today from eBuyer to replace the 4670


----------



## Threefeet

Really amazing work









Nice job on all the sponsorship too! Persistence, persistence, persistence


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks ThreeFeet







Looks like there is an end finally approaching!


----------



## GOTFrog

The end is never near, you'll never be satisfied.

muahahahah!!!


----------



## oliverw92

My tj07 arrived today


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


My tj07 arrived today










I don't think anything drove in how small that thing is untill just now...

that is brilliant man.








<==== no, i don't know why i picked that one...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I don't think anything drove in how small that thing is untill just now...


My thoughts exactly. I knew it was small, but not <1/4 of a TJ07 small.


----------



## oliverw92

Lol thanks guys


----------



## GOTFrog

Impressive, GL with the TJ-07


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

oh darn, now youve got to send that tj07 with the project oliver, i love that case!!!

anyways, minime is small indeed, you should watch out that you dont stand on it...xD
oh my bad, stuff is darn strong....


----------



## nafljhy

nice oliver! i love tiny builds! oh so much fun!


----------



## Killhouse

Oli, you should put one of those child-proof warnings on it...

"Young children may be at risk of choking or suffocating on small parts"


----------



## Syrillian

Lotsa Oli-luv!

(no ****)









Awww...your case sitting next to the gargantuan TJ07 is so cute!


----------



## LiquidForce

Whats the plan for the TJ-07?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice oliver! i love tiny builds! oh so much fun!









Quit posting.... get building on your Q07 :swearing:


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Whats the plan for the TJ-07?

Quit posting.... get building on your Q07 :swearing:

lol.. .go check the update then!









sorry for the ot oli.

but yea.. whats the plan for that tj07?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Impressive, GL with the TJ-07

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
oh darn, now youve got to send that tj07 with the project oliver, i love that case!!!

anyways, minime is small indeed, you should watch out that you dont stand on it...xD
oh my bad, stuff is darn strong....









Haha, i think shipping might kill that idea, it weighs a ton!

Somehow i don't think it would like being stood on









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice oliver! i love tiny builds! oh so much fun!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
Oli, you should put one of those child-proof warnings on it...

"Young children may be at risk of choking or suffocating on small parts"

Rofl









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Lotsa Oli-luv!

(no ****)









Awww...your case sitting next to the gargantuan TJ07 is so cute!

Bromo?









I thought you would like it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Whats the plan for the TJ-07?

Quit posting.... get building on your Q07 :swearing:

I agree nafljhy needs to get working!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
lol.. .go check the update then!









sorry for the ot oli.

but yea.. whats the plan for that tj07?

Fine, sneak peek for OCN then


----------



## nafljhy

that is one mighty fine sexy beast of a tj07!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Fine, sneak peek for OCN then



















Looking forward to it!

Looks like you're going for a kind of lacquer finish?


----------



## oliverw92

It will be powdercoated gloss white and gloss black









But enough of that, you will see a worklog soon enough!


----------



## LiquidForce

I love how you plan to do your GPU water loop. Lots of thinking there


----------



## oliverw92

Thats the 3rd SketchUp version, I started from scratch for each one







I really got this one well and truly sorted!

Currently running the world's smallest tech bench







Might snap a pic in a minute!

The 5670 shipped yesterday, and the motherboard is getting sorted. All my RAM is back from RMA which is nice


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Currently running the world's smallest tech bench







Might*WILL* snap a pic in a minute!

What form factor? And of course... pics


----------



## oliverw92

mITX, its the sig rig. I'm trying to determine exactly where faults are. The 4670 is dead. The fan spins up, but there is no graphical output at all. Doesn't even wake the screen up from sleep.

If i use the onboard GPU, i can get in to the bios etc, but as soon as i try and get into windows it will reboot. I think there is something wrong with the SATA controller, i.e. the nVidia chipset.


----------



## shadow19935

U have a "TINY" bit of skill in modding and software


----------



## oliverw92

What u did thar, i see it!



















Was testing my 4870 at this point, which isn't either working incidentally


----------



## dr_timmins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What u did thar, i see it!



















Was testing my 4870 at this point, which isn't either working incidentally









Have you tried connecting the power to the GPU from your PSU...

Maybe thats your problem? - i can see its not plugged in your pic of it on the bench.

Also - make sure your bios is all set to default, latest bios revision, and then set the cpu and mem speeds to linked... then the correct speeds for the ram will be set automatically, you can also try adjusting the ram timings etc - you can search online and find the best optimal settings for different speeds your ram should handle.

I really hope you get this problem, modding all the way and yea your a legend - keep up the good work









Coffee time, numb ass from reading this thread lol.


----------



## oliverw92

Oh the 4870 was just on the off chance it might be working - I was already pretty sure it was broken, just checking before sending off for an RMA. Thanks for the advice though









Haha enjoy your coffee


----------



## oliverw92

It's alive! I've managed to coax some life back into the 9300-itx!


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*




















It's alive! I've managed to coax some life back into the 9300-itx!


Step 2. Replace stock cooler









Any idea what was wrong with it?


----------



## oliverw92

There is something wrong with the SATa controller, i.e. the nVidia chipset. Don't know what yet.

Step 2 is put it back under water mate









I just ordered some more fittings, a load of 2.54mm connectors and some hose clamps. Maybe by next weekend i might be able to do the final assembly!

Bad news is, the custom pcb is dead







So i'll have to work around that somehow.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, bad news is bad









for the rest, this thing is gonna rock, i bet the mice in your house can enjoy gaming too


----------



## spRICE

Man you are having tons of problems it will be a miracle when this thing gets working but good luck


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks







Just put up some ram and a mobo for sale to get some money for a storage drive for minime. http://www.overclock.net/main-compon...58-1366-a.html


----------



## Blitz6804

Woo! The fan controller pictured in your TJ09 is my fan controller... I so happies! You will likely love the controller (as I do) with one caviat: it does not get my fans to 100% of their rated speeds. The Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000s run at 2920 RPM on this controller. (3010 if plugged straight into the motherboard.) However, given how ear-bleedingly loud they are at that speed, I am quite happy to spin them at only 1300 RPM.


----------



## oliverw92

The FC-5? Yeah i already have one for the modding competition, the build quality is outstanding! I've fallen in love with it







Interesting about full power not being reached, I don't think it will bother me though. Do you use the temp sensors?

Its a TJ07 btw


----------



## Blitz6804

7, 9, what's the difference? *Chuckle.*

I actually have a Scythe Kaze Server, which the pictured controller looks like. I apologize. Looking at the Lamptron FC-5, it appears it has 30 W per channel. Yeah, you would not have the problem I do. (The server only provides 12 W.)


----------



## oliverw92

Ah yeh in those renders it has the FC-5 in the form i could make out from photos. I now have a new sketchup which is precise to 0.1mm (i measured it with digital calipers







)


----------



## Blitz6804

Make it be red digits instead of blue, and you would not have confused me! Then again, if I read AFTER having caffeine, instead of before, I would be fine too. When I bought this controller, the FC-5 was not listed on the site, which might be why I missed it. Having red would be nice (the fan controller is light blue, everything else in my case is red) but the Server has the ability to shut the light off completely if you want to go to bed. (The Kaze Master does not.)


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah the FC-5 was temporarily released, then recalled, and then released again about a month ago. You can change the light colour which is nice, however to change the colour you have to change the jumpers on the back of the PCB. YOu can turn the light off by pulling off the jumpers, but you don't really need to, it isn't very bright.


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Heck yes it is... that was the 666th reply!!


----------



## oliverw92

LOL thats brilliant


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
LOL thats brilliant









Also, does that mean we're about to get an update? I want to kick you to finish this, but not at the cost of missing updates from the TJ-07 build!! You better be working double time, mister!









EDIT:

Also, remember when we had basically identical rep? And then you did these crazy case mods and got all kinds of rep from everyone adoring you? The Unique Rep doesn't lie









<--- Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao







<3 u bassplayer.

My mate just arrived to help the process along. Maybe 6-7 hours we will have an update!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lmao







<3 u bassplayer.

My mate just arrived to help the process along. Maybe 6-7 hours we will have an update!

Seems there'll be a surprise for me when I stumble back into my piso schmammerd at about 4AM. Madrid is too much fun


----------



## oliverw92

The only surprise you are getting is that it is unfinished







I have killed another CD drive and also killed the Enermax Cluster. I also could do with some right angle SATA cables.


----------



## Blitz6804

Wow, this will be finished on (US) Pi Day... WIN!


----------



## Xaero252

Its a shame you live so far away... I accidentally bought 10 10" right angle sata cables (solid black) and have ABSOLUTELY no use for them ATM (I suck at clicking the 24" box) I would just overnight them







.


----------



## oliverw92

Surprisingly, 10" is too short!

blitz i doubt it will be done by then







I have no money to buy a new cd drive, fan and sata cables.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The only surprise you are getting is that it is unfinished







I have killed another CD drive and also killed the Enermax Cluster. I also could do with some right angle SATA cables.


It's a good thing I was too intoxicated to work my computer last night, otherwise I might have thrown it!

How did you manage to kill all of that equipment?


----------



## oliverw92

I had to do some more modding to the power supply to compensate for the broken fan controller. I ended up doing the soldering and getting my friend to sleeve/put the connectors on. I was trying to concentrate, and when he asked me what way round to put the pins in i told him the wrong way







He then duplicated that pin pattern to all the others so when i did a quick test, smoke came out of the CD drive and fan. I almost cried at that point.

I have a few pics i can put up later, got to go out now though.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Sorry to hear about the equipment. If I had anything extra over here, it would be on the way to you right now. However, all I have here is my laptop and two internal hard drives rigged to be external hard drives via USB. That's slow...


----------



## oliverw92

Lol thanks for the thought







I should be able to sort out something this week.


----------



## oliverw92

Yays i fixed the CD drive







Took it apart down to the pcbs, and found a broken track (it is one of those squiggly tracks that is designed to blow if you put the wrong voltage through so the rest of the drive is not damaged). Soldered the track back together and it works


----------



## kga92

Nice


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #21*

Ok so the original ETA of the 14th is not gonna happen! I managed to wire up my CD drive and fan up the wrong way and something blew up and burnt in each one. I have fixed the CD drive (one of the tracks had exploded - i think it is a build in safety measure) by soldering it up again and it now works! However the enermax cluster is well and truly dead except for the LEDs. I also realised that with two drives it is necessary to use right angle sata cables. However i still have an update for you!










My dead 4670 got replaced with a 5670! Thanks eBuyer.










XFX have done a really nice job on the aesthetic design. The nickel plated backplate, black heatsink cover and black pcb really go well together.










The fan is very very quiet during operation. It also runs ridiculously cool! I am running at 3% fan speed and it loads out at 50C.










And with a nice aluminium background.










XFX even nickel-plated the X-clamp!










My original pics didn't do Duniek's block justice.



















I bought a few more fittings so when i come to assembling it for the last time i have some options as to how i run the tubing.










I love black velvet as a backdrop!










The sweetest fitting i have ever owned! It is a Bitspower black shining rotary T.










Should have polished it first.










White 1/2" OD tubing.










White coils.










Unfortunately my custom PCB decided it would be fun to die. So I bought in a load of coloured 2pin and 3pin connectors to replace the PCB. Yes, that means no fan control now, unfortunately.










Purple is the pump, red is the CD drive and the two white ones are the two fans.










Finally, I bought a 320GB WD Scorpio Black 7200RPM 2.5" laptop drive. Fastest i could get for a reasonable price.

I am now just waiting for a replacement fan and some sata cables!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice to see an update, but I have no idea how I missed this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Surprisingly, 10" is too short!


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!


----------



## oliverw92

Oh dear bassplayer!


----------



## Blitz6804

That is a darned sexy card, especially with how you take photos! I am also jealous of its cooler; 3% fan for 50Âº C load!? Craziness.


----------



## oliverw92

I know, i was so surprised by it!


----------



## Mauritio

This is just modding-pr0nz!

Epic **** dude


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Killhouse

All good Oli, particularly like your sleeving. Looks very professional and the colours work so well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

And then you updated again!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
All good Oli, particularly like your sleeving. Looks very professional and the colours work so well.

Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
And then you updated again!









You can have a verbal update if you like. My new Enermax Cluster shipped yesterday from Scan. My eSata cable shipped too. My mate Bisley Bob posted two right angle sata cables for me. Yesterday I soldered up the hole in my radiator and leak tested both that and the pump - I've fixed both of them


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Wow, I just spent 40 minutes going through everything. Not disappointed







REALLY NICE.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks
















You can have a verbal update if you like. *My new Enermax Cluster shipped yesterday from Scan. My eSata cable shipped too.* My mate Bisley Bob posted two right angle sata cables for me. *Yesterday I soldered up the hole in my radiator and leak tested both that and the pump - I've fixed both of them*










I demand screenies and pictures of soldered things!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*


Wow, I just spent 40 minutes going through everything. Not disappointed







REALLY NICE.


Thanks! Means alot when people take the time to read my stuff









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I demand screenies and pictures of soldered things!


Lol no pictures i'm afraid, it is back together and working!

Cluster just arrived along with an eSATA cable. Just waiting for the SATA cables and a fan header now!


----------



## Cindex

WOW. That's amazing. Fast too!

Reminds me of the middle part of Wall-E


----------



## oliverw92

Haha it does actually! Thanks









Just tried my eSATA cable in the cut out on the back of minime, the casing is too tall so i'm gonna have to mod the cable







Will take it to school tomorrow and belt sand it down (yes i will get pics of that lol, should be a laugh)


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #22*










Leak testing the pump and rad after soldering up a hole in the rad and checking over the pump internally.










Nothing leaked, thankfully!










So bare and empty!










New acrylic t-block isn't leaking like the last one either.










Starting the final assembly. PSU and drives installed.










Nice to finally have a working CD drive in there!










Bottom section completely complete and ready for wiring!










Unfortunately this was the easiest part, and it wasn't that easy!










I had some issues with clearance, so as a precaution i cut the heatshink down incase i had to revert to air cooling on the chipset.










Done on the band saw.










Here you can see my issues. There is no room to get all the tubing through and actually put it on the fittings.










At least the cd drive fits!










I'm liking the look of the white tubing, its just a shame i can't get it all in!










RAWWWW bitspower man!










He's gonna bling you up yo!

Yeah you can tell i got a bit bored trying to figure out the tubing issues.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks awesome man.









I am sure you will figure out the tubing situation. maybe you can assemble everything most of the way outside and slide it all in at once?


----------



## LiquidForce

Making it 10mm taller now doesn't now seem like such a bad idea









I'm sure once you get it together it will work great


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
looks awesome man.









I am sure you will figure out the tubing situation. maybe you can assemble everything most of the way outside and slide it all in at once?

I thought about that, but it still wouldn't really work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Making it 10mm taller now doesn't now seem like such a bad idea









I'm sure once you get it together it will work great









Lol







What i have in mind effectively does that. You will see


----------



## oliverw92

*Update #23 - Project Complete!*

It has been a bumpy long ride of 9 months since this project started! There have been so many set backs it is unreal. I have finally overcome the curse that has plagued me for the past few months, and i now present to you:

*MiniMe - The World's Smallest Watercooled PC!*




















































































































































































































































It just remains for me to thank my sponsors:


















































And invite you all to check out my new project, POLARity!
http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-wo...-polarity.html


----------



## Killhouse

FIRST!

Amazing work Oli, inspirational to all of OCN!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks awesome man!


----------



## prosser13

Nice









What are final dimensions with fan on top?


----------



## Starbuck5000

About bloody time but I am glad it all worked out touch wood(and in more ways than one after seeing the case).


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
FIRST!

Amazing work Oli, inspirational to all of OCN!

Thankyou Killhouse









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
looks awesome man!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Nice









What are final dimensions with fan on top?









8400cm cubed. The box measures 20x20x20, the fan measures 12x12x2.5.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000* 
About bloody time but I am glad it all worked out touch wood(and in more ways than one after seeing the case).

Haha thanks mate


----------



## CrazyNikel

holy mother of god that thing is......beautiful!


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Shouldn't the fan be 12x12x2.6 or 2.7 with the guard on top?


----------



## Ando

Very nice work!! what temps you getting with that mini-beast?


----------



## sweffymo

WOW. Thanks for bringing us along for the ride. This is one of my favorite mods of all time.

(And your photography makes me want to get a softbox and take pictures of random computer parts)


----------



## GOTFrog

I love it so much, and the fan on top give it that little something. I really love it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

there are no words for this thing, its just perfect, its sure something for a few magazines


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Shouldn't the fan be 12x12x2.6 or 2.7 with the guard on top?

Nah the fan sits down into the top 5mm, so yes you are right, it should be 12x12x3, but then take off 120x120x0.5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ando* 
Very nice work!! what temps you getting with that mini-beast?

Havn't stress tested yet, but i am idling at 26.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweffymo* 
WOW. Thanks for bringing us along for the ride. This is one of my favorite mods of all time.

(And your photography makes me want to get a softbox and take pictures of random computer parts)

Doooo it photography is so fun! Thanks mate, it means alot









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
I love it so much, and the fan on top give it that little something. I really love it

Phew







I thought the fan might take away from it, glad people like it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
there are no words for this thing, its just perfect, its sure something for a few magazines









Thanks Bassie!


----------



## Blitz6804

No offense, but is not a 26Âº C idle a little warm for a water-cooled PC?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
No offense, but is not a 26Âº C idle a little warm for a water-cooled PC?

no. idle means nothing. also, idle tends to be a bit higher with water than air, it is the delta that water helps. also, he id using a single 120mm rad, that is less surface than almost all air heatsinks.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
No offense, but is not a 26Âº C idle a little warm for a water-cooled PC?

Not at all. My i7 rig idles around 35ÂºC. That's with 6 fans and a 360 rad. The advantage of watercooling is that with the fans running quietly and my i7 at 4.3GHz with HT on, it never goes above 70ÂºC, even under LinX.


----------



## Blitz6804

That makes sense then. My thought was that if an air cooler can be equal or just slightly above ambient at idle why cannot a water cooler too. Looks like I was wrong on that.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Great job!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 











Absolutely pristine.

Every detail is presented with perfection, even the pictures are artfully presented.

This is the type of build I expect to find on the covers of magazines and featured at Expo's.

So very very well-done, Oli.




























+


----------



## Bloodfire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Absolutely pristine.

Every detail is presented with perfection, even the pictures are artfully presented.

This is the type of build I expect to find on the covers of magazines and featured at Expo's.

So very very well-done, Oli.




























+









Agreed!

Omg that is epic. I'm gonna officially call you oliverw92-san and learn how to make something this poetic!

I have too many idols for modding on this site... I won't have time to learn from all of you


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm glad to see we've found someone who can give Syr a run for his money on elegance and build quality. With any luck this will result in an intense competition to create the most epic case ever made.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
No offense, but is not a 26Âº C idle a little warm for a water-cooled PC?

Nope, it is quite good. Also it is load temps that matter - after 2 hours on LinX, all cores were around 38celcius (one core has a stuck sensor that always says its 39 lol). I also dropped my idle by 2 degrees by bleeding a little more air out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
no. idle means nothing. also, idle tends to be a bit higher with water than air, it is the delta that water helps. also, he id using a single 120mm rad, that is less surface than almost all air heatsinks.

You said it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Not at all. My i7 rig idles around 35ÂºC. That's with 6 fans and a 360 rad. The advantage of watercooling is that with the fans running quietly and my i7 at 4.3GHz with HT on, it never goes above 70ÂºC, even under LinX.

And so did you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
Great job!









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Absolutely pristine.

Every detail is presented with perfection, even the pictures are artfully presented.

This is the type of build I expect to find on the covers of magazines and featured at Expo's.

So very very well-done, Oli.




























+









My god, that is one hell of a compliment







From the god himself! Thankyou very much Sir Syrillian (yes you should be knighted







)!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
Agreed!

Omg that is epic. I'm gonna officially call you oliverw92-san and learn how to make something this poetic!

I have too many idols for modding on this site... I won't have time to learn from all of you









Seriously, i'm blushing







Thankyou so much, it means alot









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I'm glad to see we've found someone who can give Syr a run for his money on elegance and build quality. With any luck this will result in an intense competition to create the most epic case ever made.










I don't know what to say! Thankyou







It is an honor to be compared to the god that is Syr









I love you guys


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Absolutely pristine.

That's the perfect word for this build, pristine!

Fantastic work Oliver, kudos for the persistence and vision


----------



## Oupavoc

Beautiful, great job


----------



## jarble

very nice







has given me some new ideas for my in progress mod


----------



## Sparhawk

Looks amazing. Definitely used your mod to illustrate a point to a few friends about tiny water cooling. lol, seriously very slick build!


----------



## michaeljr1186

is it for sale?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
That's the perfect word for this build, pristine!

Fantastic work Oliver, kudos for the persistence and vision









Thanks









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oupavoc* 
Beautiful, great job









Thanks oupavoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
very nice







has given me some new ideas for my in progress mod









Make sure there are loads of pics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Looks amazing. Definitely used your mod to illustrate a point to a few friends about tiny water cooling. lol, seriously very slick build!









Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
is it for sale?

Not at the moment no.


----------



## GOTFrog

So when can I expect it in the mail?


----------



## CyberDruid

I am very impressed. Excellent work throughout.


----------



## like30ninjas

awesome







really enjoyed reading through it.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
So when can I expect it in the mail?

When I get monehz in my bank accounts







Lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I am very impressed. Excellent work throughout.









Thanks CD!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *like30ninjas* 
awesome







really enjoyed reading through it.

Ta









Will be taking another few photos later on tonight, need some more for something, you guys will have to keep on guessing what it is though!


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Will be taking another few photos later on tonight, need some more for something, you guys will have to keep on guessing what it is though!

MDPC?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
MDPC?









he makes a good chance, at least ive heard about it some time ago








and you can nominate someone for mdpc. i did that


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Killhouse* 
MDPC?









Not yet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
he makes a good chance, at least ive heard about it some time ago








and you can nominate someone for mdpc. i did that


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Not yet









lol, your white is whiter than my white can be


----------



## oliverw92

Lol i just saw your white







Thanks bud!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lol i just saw your white







Thanks bud!

no problem, this thing deserves it, and you too


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

spent an hour reading, worth every minute- i laughed, i cried, decided to start modding arounf the 9th update







. Great job, you have officially inspired!


----------



## oliverw92

:O Thankyou so much, it makes me feel happy to know I have inspired someone so much







It is nice when someone like you takes the time to read the whole thread through, makes it feel worth while!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

now i just have to save up for a case to mod, got the parts ready (old parts) but gotta start somewhere


----------



## oliverw92

Don't spend too much on your first. Why not mod your 690?


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

um well, i'm a little too sentimentally attached since its my first build, i did dome small modding, its in the 690 forum. http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...club-1064.html


----------



## oliverw92

Have some more photos:



























































































Was trying a new photography setup for these ones, don't like it so much.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

those picuters arnt bad imo, picture 3 is really cool, with the black window on the left side showing the textile its on.

i like it


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks mate


----------



## GOTFrog

It's like R2D2's cousin


----------



## Killhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
It's like R2D2's cousin



















His little cousin! Please tell me it makes bleeping noises Oli.


----------



## oliverw92

Well it does actually sometimes


----------



## Threefeet

It would be a really funny start up sound though









Looks fantastic man, congrats again


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









MiniMe is up for sale: http://www.overclock.net/full-system...cooled-pc.html

A reasonable price in my opinion.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, its a bad thing im working on a 1.5k pc right now, otherwise it would be fun to have...xD


----------



## oliverw92

Hehe, the 1.5k pc is pretty shmexy tbh, i would possibly even choose it over MiniMe i was to keep one!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hehe, the 1.5k pc is pretty shmexy tbh, i would possibly even choose it over MiniMe i was to keep one!

thats because you had your own hands into it...







and some idea's from the other side of the see xD


----------



## oliverw92

Lmao







Anyone reading this must be so confused


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lmao







Anyone reading this must be so confused

well, thats the same for me reading here on ocn, i dont get everything yet....








but even if you know what it is you have to know more about the persons involved....









/offtopic


----------



## oliverw92

MiniMe is featured in this month's issue of CustomPC


----------



## Cindex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 









MiniMe is featured in this month's issue of CustomPC









Cool! I read the little picture/article. Very impressive.

Also, your MiniMe seems to be sold now. Grats.


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks really nice Oliver, congrats


----------



## Tator Tot

LOL @ Ollie's likes
EDIT: The sitting on the lazer cutter part


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks guys









As bassie pointed out to me on msn, they typoed my name at the beginning


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Mister O. Wooding...xD


----------



## Sparhawk

oooh, you're famous now...









Such a great mod. It has been quite inspirational.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Mister O. Wooding...xD

Sounds like a japanese/chinese person saying it







'harro mistah wooding'

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
oooh, you're famous now...









Such a great mod. It has been quite inspirational.









Thankyou sparhawk


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Sounds like a japanese/chinese person saying it







'harro mistah wooding'

indeed xD


----------



## caraboose

'Grats on the magazine article! Quite an accomplishment.


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou mr boose


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Very nice







I am satisfied with your choice of music too. You are indeed a real man.


----------



## oliverw92

Yay, i'm a real boy


















Which music in particular are you satisfied with?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yay, i'm a real boy


















Which music in particular are you satisfied with?

Pink Floyd of course







Nothing sweeter than the Dark Side of the Moon whilst modding.


----------



## oliverw92

Such an epic album! I bought the 5.1 remaster of it, it sounds sooooo sweet.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Such an epic album! I bought the 5.1 remaster of it, it sounds sooooo sweet.

Oh god I bet it is! I have all their albums and I suppose you could call me a raging fangirl. They're the first band I listen to whenever I get new speakers/headphones/soundcards. I keep hearing more new things in their music each time I upgrade.


----------



## oliverw92

We has connexshun - i do the same thing lmao. Got a new amp a few weeks ago, first thing - dark side of the moon! Personal fav is Great Gig in the Sky.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
We has connexshun - i do the same thing lmao. Got a new amp a few weeks ago, first thing - dark side of the moon! Personal fav is Great Gig in the Sky.

Are you serious? That's my favourite too. First song I ever heard by Pink Floyd and it's my absolute favourite. Especially the orchestral version. Sooo beautiful.


----------



## Thedark1337

personally i love The Wall when Roger Waters was still in the band. I have the original DVD with him in it







IMO the new guy sucks and Roger Waters was better. Sucks that hes only on DVD though.

Hi there Mr. O Wooding, White acrylic kayaking?


----------



## Threefeet

Wow Oli, congrats!


----------



## allikat

Well done Oli!


----------



## oliverw92

spiderm0nkey said:


> Are you serious? That's my favourite too. First song I ever heard by Pink Floyd and it's my absolute favourite. Especially the orchestral version. Sooo beautiful.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening to it now tbh. And orchestral version??!!! Link me now!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> personally i love The Wall when Roger Waters was still in the band. I have the original DVD with him in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the new guy sucks and Roger Waters was better. Sucks that hes only on DVD though.
> 
> Hi there Mr. O Wooding, White acrylic kayaking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Have you seen the DVD of The Wall live on the Berlin Wall? It is just Roger Waters but he has loads and loads of guests like Van Morisson, Scorpions etc to play all the songs. It is incredble - they build a 200m long 20m high wall of polystyrene bricks during the concert that completely blocks out the band, leaving one open and all you can see is Roger's head through the hole. They then smash it down at the end with a crane.
> 
> It's Woodings actually, they typoed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Threefeet*
> Wow Oli, congrats!
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> Well done Oli!
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 








I'm listening to it now tbh. And orchestral version??!!! Link me now!

Have you seen the DVD of The Wall live on the Berlin Wall? It is just Roger Waters but he has loads and loads of guests like Van Morisson, Scorpions etc to play all the songs. It is incredble - they build a 200m long 20m high wall of polystyrene bricks during the concert that completely blocks out the band, leaving one open and all you can see is Roger's head through the hole. They then smash it down at the end with a crane.


K it's terrible quality but you get the idea-->











I haven't seen that DVD but I've definitely heard of it. My boyfriend went to one of the Floyd shows a while back where they did the amazing light shows, over in Australia. Wish I had been old enough back then to go lol. (he's quite a bit older than me haha)

@TheDark1337 When you say 'the new guy' are you meaning David Gilmour?


----------



## Thedark1337

Yes i am talking about David. The wall was IMO the best performance ever. And I've been trying to find the Roger Waters The Wall album but it looks like its only him singing.. so i had to take the audio from the DVD. Man The wall concert was awesome. huge as heck wall they eventually build up.

I remember that they had Scorpions, Paul Catarak (sp?) Bryan Adams, Cyndi Lauper and some others.


----------



## Thedark1337

sorry for double post but i want to add this. Compare this to David Gilmore, it is way better


----------



## oliverw92

Such an epic part of that DVD







Van Morisson is perfect for it!


----------



## Thedark1337

I know. I wish that Roger waters was still part of the band, but unfortunately right after The Wall he quit


----------



## ToB1

Nice build! Looks awesome!


----------



## oliverw92

Thankyou


----------



## Pasha

That looks dope, how kind of overclocking did you do on it?


----------



## oliverw92

I didn't in the end - the reset button was too hard to get too so i didn't want to risk it hanging before the BIOS


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I didn't in the end - the reset button was too hard to get too so i didn't want to risk it hanging before the BIOS









Right, I forgot about how cramped this case was









Very nice work, oliverw92! Routing that case must of taken quite a bit of planning









I see they have also made you a editor, now


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks able


----------



## floodx

Is it just me or did all the pics die?


----------



## Duckmaffia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *floodx* 
Is it just me or did all the pics die?









Same here


----------



## SpuddGunn

Think olivers having trouble with his server, check out the British thread in Off topic


----------



## oliverw92

Yup, my webhost is giving me a 403 error and i just checked the FTP and everything is gone. Trying to contact the owner right now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yup, my webhost is giving me a 403 error and i just checked the FTP and everything is gone. Trying to contact the owner right now

I hope its still there... will be a pain in the a$$ to upload all the pictures, and changing the links again...


----------



## StormX2

oh dang I wanted to see teh final pics , been waiting hehe, hope they fix the ftp

I know it will look good anyway, i forgot when the last time i checked the page was


----------



## mdempsey

i cant see any pics of this build


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdempsey* 
i cant see any pics of this build

Same for me!
Btw, welcome to OCN


----------



## oliverw92

Bassie you know why you can't









My old FTP host was hacked and rooted and all my stuff was deleted. All the stuff has been reuploaded, i just haven't had time to update the links in this thread yet. All the pictures can be found here: http://www.oliwali.co.uk/worklogs/MiniMe/Pics/ they are marked by date, so check the latest two sets of pictures for the final pics.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Bassie you know why you can't









My old FTP host was hacked and rooted and all my stuff was deleted. All the stuff has been reuploaded, i just haven't had time to update the links in this thread yet. All the pictures can be found here: http://www.oliwali.co.uk/worklogs/MiniMe/Pics/ they are marked by date, so check the latest two sets of pictures for the final pics.

Sst Oli, just play the game


----------



## oliverw92

Play what game??!!

I heard back from my old FTP host, he is looking to get something set up whereby any links that go to 'http://oliver.stirk.org/XXXXXXXXXXXX' go to 'http://www.oliwali.co.uk/XXXXXXXX'. Should make all the old pictures work


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Play what game??!!

I heard back from my old FTP host, he is looking to get something set up whereby any links that go to 'http://oliver.stirk.org/XXXXXXXXXXXX' go to 'http://www.oliwali.co.uk/XXXXXXXX'. Should make all the old pictures work









Never mind.

Good to hear about the links though, saves you a lot of time!


----------



## mdempsey

thanks


----------



## mdempsey

u cant see it over on bit tech either...damnit i want to see it


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah... because as i said it is all broken lol. Read my post at the top of the page - it has a link to where you can view the images.


----------



## ClearDenominator

Thanks for the link, and good work on your mod!


----------



## oliverw92

Bu-hump! Need your votes guys







http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2010/12/24/mod-of-the-year-2010/1 I got nominated for mod of the year!


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;11766549*
> Bu-hump! Need your votes guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2010/12/24/mod-of-the-year-2010/1 I got nominated for mod of the year!


Done!!

Very nice mod mate!! Good luck!!


----------



## CH4PZ

why is there no pics on this thread? have they been removed or something? looking at the comments wish i coulda seen it


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ;11870038*
> why is there no pics on this thread? have they been removed or something? looking at the comments wish i coulda seen it


Looks like it. That's one of the problems with hosting images on other websites like ImageShack, PhotOBucket, etc. instead of right here on OCN. There are a LOT of threads with the same problem. Good information that is rendered useless because someone deleted the photos or exceeded their bandwidth. It also slows down page loads by hosting the pics off site.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CH4PZ;11870038*
> why is there no pics on this thread? have they been removed or something? looking at the comments wish i coulda seen it


Olli's website is down, that is why. He hosts them off his personal website.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did he crash it during his New Years Celebration? He was either pretty wasted or giving an Oscar Winning Performance that night.


----------



## oliverw92

If you read the previous page, you can see why the pictures are down


----------



## geekmatt

Hey Oli.. Can u plzplzplzplzplzplz upload the pics? I really wanna see 'em!


----------



## oliverw92

See the post above yours


----------



## fenderlove0`

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;12670672*
> See the post above yours


Did you use any other materials for the case structure other than acrylic?


----------



## Bill Owen

had to revisit this log, after somebody mentioned at lan party this weekend


----------

